# Install for deAutoKey H7RC HID kit



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

*The problem: Our headlights leave a lot to be desired with IIHS rating the halogens marginal and the LEDs poor http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018#Headlight15888 Check out the analysis there. Even our high beams barely come to where the low beams should be on turns.
The solution: deAutoKey H7RC HID kit. I went with 5k for an OEM look. No tap adapters are not needed.

Tools needed:
Utility Knife
Flat head screwdriver
Pliers to bend a small tab(possibly optional if you remove headlight or just have better blind finger dexterity)
Gloves(to keep finger oils off bulbs)


Install is relatively straight forward and you can follow along with this video. Differences being that the headlight dust cover is rubber on ours so I cut out hole with utility knife rather than drill also had to do a slight modification to the factory metal clip.
Edit: New vid provided by DeAutoKey that shows the current kit.





Original vid I had referenced.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-EWIipji4U

Install:
As always perform DIYs at your own risk
1) Remove dust cover from headlight, may need to pry up an edge to get started with screwdriver
2) Remove the bulb by turning it counter clockwise. 
3) Remove bulb from harness by wiggling it out. 
4) Remove metal clip from harness by lifting it off of the tabs
5) Pull red and black power wires through the grommet 1:00 on video in order to pass through the metal clip later
6) Cut hole in rubber dust cover to match the grommet. I just free-handed it with the knife but it's roughly a 3/4" hole. This is the only part you would need to order to go back to stock.
7) Unscrew HID bulb from its protective case
8) Feed the larger female plug through the middle of the metal clip. It just barely fits, I basically got the lip of one edge in then proceeded to walk it down a tiny bit at a time on each side. Then feed the smaller male plug through. Finally stuff the grommet through.










9) This was the trouble spot for me @ 3:57 in the video. The metal clip won't sit flush on the HID housing, it has a small teeter totter effect. You may not need to, especially if you remove the headlight for install, but I found bending this tab flat resolved the problem for me right away.










10) Put bulb into housing. Orient it so the tab is straight up then about a 1/8 clockwise turn should get it in. A flashlight aimed through the headlight so you can see the bulb coming through helps make sure it's sitting flush and center before you twist. You are trying to get the two wing tabs under the screws. 










11) Fit grommet to the dust cover
12) Feed red and black wires back through the grommet , 7:08 on video.
13) Make all the electrical connections. Plug red and black power connectors into the factory harness. These are not labeled so be prepared to switch positions after testing as polarity may be reversed. Connect the ballast. Then test it out. 7:40 on video
14) Secure ballast to side of headlight with the provided double sided tape. Zip tie excess wiring out of the way for a cleaner install.




























15) Reinstall dust cover. On passenger side this is very tight as there is a factory wire bundle that is pretty well wedged against it. Will need to manipulate that out of the way slightly while stuffing the cover back into place.
16) You can see clearly now the dim factory bulbs are gone

Where to get it:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Review: 
Talk about a night and day difference. Navigating unfamiliar roads on the dark rainy nights of the PNW it was difficult to spot turnoffs and such with the stock bulbs. Now everything is crystal clear. This is a great design for an HID solution in a reflector housing without blinding everyone. This HID bulb has a shielding over the portion that typically causes glare with such conversions. It is also shorter than most aftermarket HID solutions in order to properly sit in the reflector. Here is the bulb side by side with the stock one.










Side by side with halogen still in driver's side. 
Without fogs and not fully warm










With fogs and warmed up










Before and after looking at the headlight. Iphone auto focus made the color look pretty similar, but look how much more yellow the fog looks in comparison in the after. The LED strip is still fine, just a photograph artifact. And yeah, I should have cleaned the lens first before taking these.










All done
















*


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice write-up and pictures !!

I'm still hesitating between the H7RC HID kit and a LEDs kit such as Opt7 Fluxbeams.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Bawlti said:


> Nice write-up and pictures !!
> 
> I'm still hesitating between the H7RC HID kit and a LEDs kit such as Opt7 Fluxbeams.


LEDs in low beams still aren't a good idea. Beam pattern is all wrong, doesn't have a concentrated hot spot for distance, has shadows in the beam. For LEDs you really need a headlight designed for them from the ground up.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> LEDs in low beams still aren't a good idea. Beam pattern is all wrong, doesn't have a concentrated hot spot for distance, has shadows in the beam. For LEDs you really need a headlight designed for them from the ground up.


Thanks for the great write-up and photos, this will help many with the install - we updated the site to include the 2018 setup as it seems that VW did go back to an earlier Tiguan headlight setup from 2007-11 so now that 2018 option reflects the correct kit you will need for this install:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Thank you again 
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is a DIY using the actual Kit so it might be easier to visualize what you have to do with our kit which is a bit easier/better design than the one USP is showing:





Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

:thumbup:


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

bateau said:


> Holy Batman! Our headlights have the worst mechanism for securing the light. Takes 5 seconds to remove the bulb and 30 minutes to twist it back into place.


Seriously the worst! Almost makes me want to just order the projector headlights from AliExpress.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SocialD you need to get the matching fogs now  Please contact us if interested in doing a DIY! Thanks
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

Just picked up a 2018 Tiguan, any issues with the H7RC kit voiding warranty?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Why would a light bulb void warranty?

I took it in to the dealer and had them look at the programming for the auto headlight setting as they were always on. Said nothing about the kit even though they were working directly with the lights.


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

Don't know, but thought I would ask anyway 

Is there a good spot in the 2018 to hide the ballasts on both sides?


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

Nevermind, i see you pics in the original post. We just got the Tig last night so I haven't had a chance to look under the hood in daylight. I'm going to order the set and convert.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BreakBeat said:


> Just picked up a 2018 Tiguan, any issues with the H7RC kit voiding warranty?





socialD said:


> Why would a light bulb void warranty?
> 
> I took it in to the dealer and had them look at the programming for the auto headlight setting as they were always on. Said nothing about the kit even though they were working directly with the lights.





BreakBeat said:


> Don't know, but thought I would ask anyway
> 
> Is there a good spot in the 2018 to hide the ballasts on both sides?





BreakBeat said:


> Nevermind, i see you pics in the original post. We just got the Tig last night so I haven't had a chance to look under the hood in daylight. I'm going to order the set and convert.


Thanks for the feedback and posts everyone.

We never seen our kit or any of our LEDs void a warranty but we cannot state it doesn't for obvious reasons so we won't but in our opinion we cannot see why it would.

Here is a video that might help showing the H7RC vs other bulbs - once you install them, it is the same setup for the Tiguan - we know you will love these HIDs once installed and you will wonder how you drove without them:


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback and posts everyone.
> 
> We never seen our kit or any of our LEDs void a warranty but we cannot state it doesn't for obvious reasons so we won't but in our opinion we cannot see why it would.
> 
> Here is a video that might help showing the H7RC vs other bulbs - once you install them, it is the same setup for the Tiguan - we know you will love these HIDs once installed and you will wonder how you drove without them:


Thank you, order has been placed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BreakBeat said:


> Thank you, order has been placed.


Thanks, we appreciate the support & can't wait to hear your feedback, they warehouse will get that out today with a tracking #.

:thumbup:


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

BreakBeat said:


> Thank you, order has been placed.



Follow this install and especially pay attention to the little tab on factory bulb clip that needs to be mostly flattened, you may get lucky and push hard enough while turning to lock the bulb without this step though...You will be very happy with the improvement in lighting!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah simply getting that twisted in properly is the most frustrating part of the install for sure.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Yeah simply getting that twisted in properly is the most frustrating part of the install for sure.


I gave up on the install after failing for 2 hours to twist it into place. When I get some spare time I’ll try to 3D print or fabricate some “plug” for the factory clip to attach to and to hold the HID socket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

I was able to get the bulb installed on the driver side.
The passenger side is tighter and after trying for about one hour The continuous twisting caused the wires to come out of the bulb connector 
How do I go about getting a replacement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I would contact their support at [email protected]. I got excellent support from them. Definitely gone wrong if you twisted wires out. It’s a very small turn using the base.

Ideally I think they should fab up a replacement clip that will better mate to the bulb or vice versa.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> I would contact their support at [email protected]. I got excellent support from them. Definitely gone wrong if you twisted wires out. It’s a very small turn using the base.
> 
> Ideally I think they should fab up a replacement clip that will better mate to the bulb or vice versa.


my order should be arriving today...i too am worried about this when i go to install, but i will have this thread pulled up on my TV that is sitting in the garage! hahaha

wish me luck this weekend! :beer::beer:


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

The issue with the install is that the stock bulb uses the black plastic bulb holder in addition to the metal clip.
The stock holder gives you enough leverage to twist.
With the HID bulb, the black stock plastic holder is not used.
The bulb mounts to the orange deautoled holder.
The metal clip is sandwiched in between the bulb and the bulb holder.
When twisting the bulb all you have for leverage is the orange holder which is smaller and requires more torque to be locked in place.
On the driver side, there is a bit more room for your hand.
On the passenger side, the windshield washer filler and some cables are in the way so it’s tighter.

On the positive side, with the driver side installed, I am very satisfied with the brightness of the HID bulb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

@SocialD are you worried at all with cutting the rubber cap that water/dirt will get in? i guess i am worried about that since there will not be a hole allowing the environment to get in and possibly corrode...


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> @SocialD are you worried at all with cutting the rubber cap that water/dirt will get in? i guess i am worried about that since there will not be a hole allowing the environment to get in and possibly corrode...


From my experience, not an issue.
Start with the hole smaller than the grommet. And try to fit the grommet.
Enlarge as needed.
It’s rubber on rubber so it ends up being a good positive seal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> @SocialD are you worried at all with cutting the rubber cap that water/dirt will get in? i guess i am worried about that since there will not be a hole allowing the environment to get in and possibly corrode...


I ordered these from Amazon for my OPT7 Fluxbeams (which I haven't install yet, it's fu*cking cold these days here in Canada and I have no garage):
https://www.amazon.ca/ROVER-Car-Headlight-Dustproof-Conversion/dp/B0771G7K3L


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

tawfikb said:


> From my experience, not an issue.
> Start with the hole smaller than the grommet. And try to fit the grommet.
> Enlarge as needed.
> It’s rubber on rubber so it ends up being a good positive seal.
> ...


thats what i was thinking as well, but wasnt sure how well it still seals off. but only planning on making a small incision and pushing the wires through in order to keep the opening as small as possible. 




Bawlti said:


> I ordered these from Amazon for my OPT7 Fluxbeams (which I haven't install yet, it's fu*cking cold these days here in Canada and I have no garage):
> https://www.amazon.ca/ROVER-Car-Headlight-Dustproof-Conversion/dp/B0771G7K3L


interesting find here. 
but my fears of having such a large opening that dust, debris and water will get in...
sucks that i had to transition away from the OPT7 i had...but one of my bulbs burnt out, the replacement they sent is a completely different design and it no longer fits well with the housing...so purchased the the H7kit.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The provided grommet makes a good seal so I'm not worried about that. Ran an HID kit with a similar approach in a prior car for years without issue.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> interesting find here.
> but my fears of having such a large opening that dust, debris and water will get in...
> sucks that i had to transition away from the OPT7 i had...but one of my bulbs burnt out, the replacement they sent is a completely different design and it no longer fits well with the housing...so purchased the the H7kit.


I guess I have the new design, because when I tried to install them, the fitting sucked. Also ordered these at the same time as my seal covers :
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06ZYZ3R77

Give us some feedback about the H7RC HID kit comparing to the Fluxbeam LEDs. I also considered them, but they don't ship to Canada. I'm going to the US this summer, may pick them up while I'm there if my OPT7s don't fit, break, or if you tell me the HIDs are much better.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> The provided grommet makes a good seal so I'm not worried about that. Ran an HID kit with a similar approach in a prior car for years without issue.


sounds good and glad to hear! as stated earlier, this will be up on my TV in my garage while i install these hahaha



Bawlti said:


> I guess I have the new design, because when I tried to install them, the fitting sucked. Also ordered these at the same time as my seal covers :
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06ZYZ3R77
> 
> Give us some feedback about the H7RC HID kit comparing to the Fluxbeam LEDs. I also considered them, but they don't ship to Canada. I'm going to the US this summer, may pick them up while I'm there if my OPT7s don't fit, break, or if you tell me the HIDs are much better.


will do!
i was really happy with the OPT7...just really sucks that the design changed. and does sound like you got the updated design as well.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> @SocialD are you worried at all with cutting the rubber cap that water/dirt will get in? i guess i am worried about that since there will not be a hole allowing the environment to get in and possibly corrode...


FYI - A US quarter is the perfect sized hole, tight but not so tight that the grommet wrinkles and does not lie perfectly flat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update and posts, keep us updated with any results.

Some punch a hole with 13mm socket:

"Cut holes into dust cap by using a 13mm socket and pounding it with a hammer until a hole is created, you can also use a drill or razor blade. Pull through wires, hooking"










But the adapter should be just like OEM - the 2018 is much easier to install vs other models because they reverted back to a 2012 setup where you can use your OEM adapters with our HID kit vs the no-taps.

And bonus - some feedback from real customers:

The light output is the same amount on the road as a projector - we have seen it - here is a video that shows the cut-off:






Photo of light pattern on the road / parking lot - it is a wide spread of light that is usable and what matters:









shows how far this is shining light and cut-off:


























This is a great photo showing the even wide spread of light you actually gain while not blinding anyone:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> But the adapter should be just like OEM - the 2018 is much easier to install vs other models because they reverted back to a 2012 setup where you can use your OEM adapters with our HID kit vs the no-taps.


Those no taps looked pretty easy to use in comparison. It took me most of a day to get mine in being the first with no guide to follow. The oem metal bracket and the bulb base do not get along and you have to blindly hold them together and try to twist into the right position. If they separate even a little it's not going to happen...and you don't really realize it when that's happening. A replacement bracket or modification to the bulb base to accept the OEM bracket tabs would really help simplify it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Those no taps looked pretty easy to use in comparison. It took me most of a day to get mine in being the first with no guide to follow. The oem metal bracket and the bulb base do not get along and you have to blindly hold them together and try to twist into the right position. If they separate even a little it's not going to happen...and you don't really realize it when that's happening. A replacement bracket or modification to the bulb base to accept the OEM bracket tabs would really help simplify it.


The adapter on the HID and OEM are the same if not almost similar, what difference are you looking at, if you can show us we can try to find a modified adapter but we have been using OEM and never seen the problem or had a problem with installing once it locked into place, we won't lie and say it doesn't take some patience and time to get it perfect but we have not seen a problem where it would not work.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The adapter on the HID and OEM are the same if not almost similar, what difference are you looking at, if you can show us we can try to find a modified adapter but we have been using OEM and never seen the problem or had a problem with installing once it locked into place, we won't lie and say it doesn't take some patience and time to get it perfect but we have not seen a problem where it would not work.


i believe this is what SocialD is speaking of @deAutoLED...




socialD said:


> Install is relatively straight forward and you can follow along with this video. Differences being that the headlight dust cover is rubber on ours so I cut out hole with utility knife rather than drill also had to do a slight modification to the factory metal clip.
> 
> 9) This was the trouble spot for me @ 3:57 in the video. The metal clip won't sit flush on the HID housing, it has a small teeter totter effect. You may not need to, especially if you remove the headlight for install, but I found bending this tab flat resolved the problem for me right away.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i believe this is what SocialD is speaking of @deAutoLED...


Ok but he said bending the tab flat worked, we understand it is not a direct fit, the HID has a slightly different look vs OEM but once it is sitting in the housing there should be no issue.

When it comes to aftermarket it won't always be a perfect fit but some maneuvering of the item will easily fix the issue - in this case the small metal tab just has to be moved. We don't want to try to undersell the issue you are having - we are only trying to see if it is something that can easily be fixed or something that really needs a new adapter. In this case the OEM adapter being slightly adjusted doesn't seem like an issue for many. That would be up the customer but don't see any plans on changing it on our end, we do apologize though for any inconvenience.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah that helps but it's still essentially joining a not perfectly flat surface against a flat surface and trying to hold that together blindly. I was tempted to try to solder them together or something heh. Can certainly get it done, but I've gotten PMs from people struggling and giving up at this step after spending hours on it.

Removing the headlight probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Yeah that helps but it's still essentially joining a not perfectly flat surface against a flat surface and trying to hold that together blindly. I was tempted to try to solder them together or something heh. Can certainly get it done, but I've gotten PMs from people struggling and giving up at this step after spending hours on it.
> 
> Removing the headlight probably the best way to go about it.


The part with putting the bulb in the metal adapter?

This DIY can help:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That's not the same as ours. That one has tabs that work and engage the wings on the bulb base. That's what we could use.

3:53 in that video. We don't have those. Ours are more centered and just get smushed against the base.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> That's not the same as ours. That one has tabs that work and engage the wings on the bulb base. That's what we could use.
> 
> 3:53 in that video. We don't have those.


We had 2 models, black wiring and orange/blue - you have the black wiring - but we use the orange/blue normally - so that should work better, what model did others have that contacted you - we can try to fix this.

In the video that is the orange/blue wiring model - you have the black wiring. We use both.

Sorry - we don't mean to be callous in our replies, we do want to help and have all info out there, we feel it is just the bulb type giving the issue.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We had 2 models, black wiring and orange/blue - you have the black wiring - but we use the orange/blue normally - so that should work better, what model did others have that contacted you - we can try to fix this.
> 
> In the video that is the orange/blue wiring model - you have the black wiring. We use both.
> 
> Sorry - we don't mean to be callous in our replies, we do want to help and have all info out there, we feel it is just the bulb type giving the issue.


Yeah I don't think that would make a difference. The problem is the factory metal clip in our Tiguan. Unless the metal ring around the base of the orange/blue one is substantially smaller in diameter.

You guys should take one for a "test drive" and check it out. heh


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Yeah I don't think that would make a difference. The problem is the factory metal clip in our Tiguan. Unless the metal ring around the base of the orange/blue one is substantially smaller in diameter.
> 
> You guys should take one for a "test drive" and check it out. heh


Would you like to look into this? We can send you 2 different adapters if you email the team: [email protected]

We can look into including it if they really help.

Thanks


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Would you like to look into this? We can send you 2 different adapters if you email the team: [email protected]
> 
> We can look into including it if they really help.
> 
> Thanks


I would ask bateau or someone else mid install to try that out. I have no intention of unscrewing mine now that they're in there until they burn out or I turn in the lease heh.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> I would ask bateau or someone else mid install to try that out. I have no intention of unscrewing mine now that they're in there until they burn out or I turn in the lease heh.


Ok, if you were able to do this we feel others should be able too. Who is bateau?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok, if you were able to do this we feel others should be able too. Who is bateau?


Yeah it's definitely doable, just tricky and requires good finger dexterity.

Up earlier in this thread:


bateau said:


> I gave up on the install after failing for 2 hours to twist it into place. When I get some spare time I’ll try to 3D print or fabricate some “plug” for the factory clip to attach to and to hold the HID socket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Yeah it's definitely doable, just tricky and requires good finger dexterity.
> 
> Up earlier in this thread:


Thank you, I didn't see that, I sent a message so the team can help and figure this out.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Or tawfikb 


tawfikb said:


> I was able to get the bulb installed on the driver side.
> The passenger side is tighter and after trying for about one hour The continuous twisting caused the wires to come out of the bulb connector
> How do I go about getting a replacement?
> 
> ...


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

I would love to try it out
Been driving with one side HID and one side halogen.
Also I do agree with the suggestion above that you guys should try the install on a 18 Tiguan.
The adapters are different than in the video and no leverage compared to the stock bulb holder.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tawfikb said:


> I would love to try it out
> Been driving with one side HID and one side halogen.
> Also I do agree with the suggestion above that you guys should try the install on a 18 Tiguan.
> The adapters are different than in the video and no leverage compared to the stock bulb holder.
> ...


Yes sure, please email [email protected] - this is an issue they are not aware of and I just emailed them, they can help with a new setup and see if that works. They only ask you leave feedback about what you find.

Thanks


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes sure, please email [email protected] - this is an issue they are not aware of and I just emailed them, they can help with a new setup and see if that works. They only ask you leave feedback about what you find.
> 
> Thanks


Will do.
And also get a replacement harness due to the wire coming out 
Thank you for the quick responses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tawfikb said:


> Will do.
> And also get a replacement harness due to the wire coming out
> Thank you for the quick responses
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why that would be, they do not warranty any install errors, having the wires come out is not something that should happen unless the wires are pulled on with force, you can email them and they can try to help maybe but not something that is covered under their lifetime warranty - their lifetime warranty covers issues with the HID bulbs/ballast operation.


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

The kit has arrived and i'll be working on the install tomorrow. 

Do the metal bracket tabs need to be flattened on both sides, driver & passenger? Is the install possible (just a PITA) without bending the metal flat WITH good finger dexterity?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im installing my kit tomorrow...im willing to try them both out, if you want to overnight the second base to me


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

BreakBeat said:


> The kit has arrived and i'll be working on the install tomorrow.
> 
> Do the metal bracket tabs need to be flattened on both sides, driver & passenger? Is the install possible (just a PITA) without bending the metal flat WITH good finger dexterity?


Yeah you'll need to do that regardless I think. You'll see when you get to that step. But without doing that you have a teeter-totter effect of the bulb riding on those tabs. Which means the two plates can't join together flatly which means you'll never get it twisted in. Maybe if you removed the headlight you could get it done but to do so I think you'd be forcing it in essentially.


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

socialD said:


> Yeah you'll need to do that regardless I think. You'll see when you get to that step. But without doing that you have a teeter-totter effect of the bulb riding on those tabs. Which means the two plates can't join together flatly which means you'll never get it twisted in. Maybe if you removed the headlight you could get it done but to do so I think you'd be forcing it in essentially.


Thank you, appreciate the instructions!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, keep us updated, I contacted a few people here but the deAuto Team just told me no one emailed them about the new adapters.

Please hit them up, they will send them out to you and maybe it might work better, we don't know until tested in your specific car as VW changes so much little things in their car we are uncertain.

Thank you


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks, keep us updated, I contacted a few people here but the deAuto Team just told me no one emailed them about the new adapters.
> 
> Please hit them up, they will send them out to you and maybe it might work better, we don't know until tested in your specific car as VW changes so much little things in their car we are uncertain.


I sent an e-mail to support explaining the problem with some photos. Here's how OEM socket attaches to the retaining clip - red box is a tab to secure clip. blue boxes are pegs which keep clip from sliding around. This provides a secure platform to keep clip aligned with the bulb when twisting into the headlight. deAutoKey orange socket has way for clip to attach, making it extremely hard to keep things aligned when twisting H7RC into headlight.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, that is the same setup as the MK6 Jetta also, you must hold the bulb/adapter together while locking into place.

There is no way around this and apologize, we understand it is a bit trickier to hold bulb/adapter.

Here is the install so you can see that it is the same setup - we were originally confused to the issue - the adapter we have are just variations of the OEM so you still have to hold the bulb/adapter while installing:





We feel the extra work is worth it when you see the light output, we do again apologize we cannot be more help as we know it is a bit more work.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Seriously?! People on this forum are reporting 3 hours to install your bulbs. I’ll gladly pay you $50 extra for a kit that takes 1 minute to install. Talk to your engineering team on what it would cost to manufacture such adapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bateau said:


> Seriously?! People on this forum are reporting 3 hours to install your bulbs. I’ll gladly pay you $50 extra for a kit that takes 1 minute to install. Talk to your engineering team on what it would cost to manufacture such adapter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We want to say that we do understand the issue and apologize, we have installed these and saw it is tricky to get the bulb/adapter to stay together while working in the small area of the engine bay/headlights. But this is sometimes the nature of an aftermarket part and sometimes can only apologize, while it still works and looks great it can take some time and patience to get there - a big factor is the small spacing in these engine bay and the way Volkswagen creates their setup, you don't have to but if you remove the housing you can see the install is much easier to complete. 

We don't feel there is a good way to create an adapter and many won't pay an extra $50, we are already selling these kits way below market value for what you receive, these are high quality HID ballast and bulbs and we never seen anyone offer a kit with similar components, the kit should honestly be $250-275 retail but due to the flood of cheaper HID kits on amazon/ebay people feel we are overpricing them so we had to lower the price just to get them into people's cars, we take a loss to prove what we offer and create brand trust.

We are not here to simply make a sale, we want our customers to be 100% happy and while we feel any aftermarket install can take time and patience we feel what you gain at the end is going to be worth the effort.

At the end we have to look at the positive:

*HID bulb*
-UV coated
-won't degrade your reflector housing
-high quality glass
-no glare
-bright
-braided thick wire

*HID Ballast:*
-ignite in extreme cold or hot weather
-ignites with low voltage
-no radio interference
-thinnest ballast on the market
-braided thick wire

We also include a True Lifetime Warranty.

At the end we feel you receive more with this kit than any other on the market.

We again apologize for the inconvenience as we of course feel terrible it takes the time to install this and we have been there too.


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

yeah it was a true PITA to hold the harness and bulb tightly together while trying to secure the bulb in the housing. Took me 1.5 hours and about an hour of that was trying to get the bulbs secured in the housing, blindly with little wiggle room. 

The kit is not exactly like the one in the video. The bulbs came separately, without the plastic housing tube that the video shows.

5) Pull red (*blue*) and black power wires through the grommet 1:00 on video in order to pass through the metal clip later * (not necessary because you can slide the metal bracket through the other end that plugs into the bulb.)
*

7) Unscrew HID bulb from its protective case *(there is no protective case, they're just bulbs with 2 standard plug in prongs packaged in foam*

With that said, once the kit is in, it is a huge difference from the stock halogen outfit.


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

Agree.
It’s not the same as in the video.
DeAutoLed: please have someone in your team try the install on the passenger side on a 2018 Tiguan.
They will understand why many of us are struggling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BreakBeat said:


> yeah it was a true PITA to hold the harness and bulb tightly together while trying to secure the bulb in the housing. Took me 1.5 hours and about an hour of that was trying to get the bulbs secured in the housing, blindly with little wiggle room.
> 
> The kit is not exactly like the one in the video. The bulbs came separately, without the plastic housing tube that the video shows.
> 
> ...





tawfikb said:


> Agree.
> It’s not the same as in the video.
> DeAutoLed: please have someone in your team try the install on the passenger side on a 2018 Tiguan.
> They will understand why many of us are struggling.
> ...



We do apologize, we do know it is a tight spacing and different setup - the issue is we have no way around this. 

We know it can be done as many have and so have we, but we do 100% know it is tricky and not as easy as we'd like, but sometimes with aftermarket this can happen but we feel that it is worth the time it takes to install for what you will gain.



BreakBeat said:


> With that said, once the kit is in, it is a huge difference from the stock halogen outfit.


Thanks for the feedback, we know that once these are installed you will be 100% happy - it gives you a lot more light and visibility.

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i think the point is, you (deautokey) keep posting that stupid video that does NOTHING for us MK2 Tiguan owners.

we get it, its an aftermarket part.
we get it, its a tight space to work in.
we get it, others have done it and so can anyone else.

but just stop posting that video and its steps as a guide for us, its not the same :banghead::screwy::banghead:

BUT i will recommend this product to anyone in the market for an alternative to the ****ty factory halogens. 
i am VERY HAPPY with the way they look and perform. just a slight adjustment to the angle of the housing and i was good to go!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i think the point is, you (deautokey) keep posting that stupid video that does NOTHING for us MK2 Tiguan owners.
> 
> we get it, its an aftermarket part.
> we get it, its a tight space to work in.
> ...


Our apologies as we did not know the exact nuances as we never installed this in the 2018 model, it was a 2012 Tiguan which was similar to the MK6 JETTA and since the 2018 doesn't require the no-taps we thought they went back to a previous 2012 style.

But what you said sums this up, if we could we would make an adapter that makes this install easier.

We do appreciate your feedback and we are very happy that you are enjoying this kit once installed. In 2018, the cost to create these HID went up and so did shipping and it seems everything else but we are trying to keep this at the low price we offer them at now but it seems we might have to raise the cost due to all the price hikes but have been avoiding that. 

We hope that what these kits offer overshadows the install process - we are near selling out so if anyone is on the fence or thinking about it we suggest picking up a set now:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Thank you


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> But what you said sums this up, if we could we would make an adapter that makes this install easier.


What’s preventing your R&D team from making an adapter? 

We know the part number of the retaining clip used. It’s shared across multiple VW models, so you’re not making a one-off for MK2 Tiguan. We’ve been very clear in explaining precisely what needs to be designed - an adapter or “plug” to securely hold clip and bulb together. For example a crude prototype can be 3D printed or machined out of a plastic cube. 

You guys have a solid product, decent reputation and yet seem very resistant to the idea of making a part that would greatly improve installation. Why such resistance? If it’s cost, please share real numbers with this thread. Everyone has been very reasonable so far in giving you feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bateau said:


> What’s preventing your R&D team from making an adapter?
> 
> We know the part number of the retaining clip used. It’s shared across multiple VW models, so you’re not making a one-off for MK2 Tiguan. We’ve been very clear in explaining precisely what needs to be designed - an adapter or “plug” to securely hold clip and bulb together. For example a crude prototype can be 3D printed or machined out of a plastic cube.
> 
> ...


@bateau 
here is your answer :laugh::laugh::laugh:
even though we have pictures showing what to do, multiple posts by verified purchasers of what is wrong and multiple requests for them to install this on an actual 2018 Tig....



deAutoLED.com said:


> Our apologies as we did not know the exact nuances as we never installed this in the 2018 model


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bateau said:


> What’s preventing your R&D team from making an adapter?
> 
> We know the part number of the retaining clip used. It’s shared across multiple VW models, so you’re not making a one-off for MK2 Tiguan. We’ve been very clear in explaining precisely what needs to be designed - an adapter or “plug” to securely hold clip and bulb together. For example a crude prototype can be 3D printed or machined out of a plastic cube.
> 
> ...





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> @bateau
> here is your answer :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> even though we have pictures showing what to do, multiple posts by verified purchasers of what is wrong and multiple requests for them to install this on an actual 2018 Tig....



What other VW shares this type of adapter? It seem to be unique to the 2018 Tiguan, with some time and patience it works so the adapter is not necessary to complete the install. For example, the 2012-17 Tiguan requires the special no-taps adapter for the kit to work, if we would not include that and said too bad that would be crazy, in this case the product works but it just takes extra time to install and while we understand it is more work but we feel once this is installed that the kit itself and how it works is what we are selling and people are very happy with the results. 

If they can get 100+ group buy type deal they could but would you go back but would you install these no-taps after you already installed your HID kit?

They are not against this, they just have a lot of projects for new LEDs in the works and their time is tied up in the new LEDs, if you can please send them the team the 3D Print of what you want they can look into making this into the same plastic they make their no-taps as you need a high heat resistant plastic for automotive.

We are always here to help and again they are not against trying to do this but it has to be reasonable. 

Thank you


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder if a tiny paper clip binder or something like that could work as an 'install tool' to keep it together until you get it twisted in.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have bought product for these guys and I think that they make good product. However, if someone have and idea to make a better product it's always a good thing for manufactures to at lease listen to the consumers. For someone like me who is thinking about these headlights I am looking at everyone else who buy this product to see the level of difficulty that they are having to finalize my decision making process.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

antsman12 said:


> For someone like me who is thinking about these headlights I am looking at everyone else who buy this product to see the level of difficulty that they are having to finalize my decision making process.


This.

I've been considering these bulbs, but I hear "2-3 hours" of fidgeting and that just doesn't appeal to me. I hear you @deAutoLED when you say that people are pleased with the results, but I weigh my time and sanity along with my satisfaction. I think it's also important to understand that just because others have done it, doesn't mean everyone can. 

I'm one of those folks who is "on the fence" about purchasing, as you mentioned. Frankly, the threat of a higher price doesn't sway me as much as all these install reviews do.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> This.
> 
> I've been considering these bulbs, but I hear "2-3 hours" of fidgeting and that just doesn't appeal to me. I hear you @deAutoLED when you say that people are pleased with the results, but I weigh my time and sanity along with my satisfaction. I think it's also important to understand that just because others have done it, doesn't mean everyone can.
> 
> I'm one of those folks who is "on the fence" about purchasing, as you mentioned. Frankly, the threat of a higher price doesn't sway me as much as all these install reviews do.


This is fine, we rather you know what you are getting into, we are not here to make a sale if our customer won't be 100% happy, we want our customers to know what they will receive and what will be involved, we believe in the product:
-clean light output
-more light on the road
-safer and more enjoyable ride

If you are going to hold the install process against us we cannot say anything else but sorry as we know it is a pain, we acknowledged and apologize, it is the only way to install the kit at this time.




antsman12 said:


> I have bought product for these guys and I think that they make good product. However, if someone have and idea to make a better product it's always a good thing for manufactures to at lease listen to the consumers. For someone like me who is thinking about these headlights I am looking at everyone else who buy this product to see the level of difficulty that they are having to finalize my decision making process.


We are listening 100% and replying, we listed the reasons why we cannot create this adapter. This has a lot to do with how VW makes their cars, the install can be done, it takes time, if you don't want to do it we can only apologize.

We have to go back to this when we consider creating the adapter:
1) how many people will purchase it with the additional $50 adapter?
2) if you already installed it will you buy the adapter?

We honestly could have 100 members say "we are not buying this due to not having a custom adapter" and we still would not create it, if the 100 members buy the kit + adapter as an add-on then we will look into creating it once we have the payment. Otherwise it is not viable option, we can only apologize again.



socialD said:


> I wonder if a tiny paper clip binder or something like that could work as an 'install tool' to keep it together until you get it twisted in.


This is a good idea, you can use electrical tape also and that would really help keep them together - you can also use zip tie and cut it after it locks, there is some creative ways to help you with the install. As we said we feel the end result what what you gain with our kit is worth the install process.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you very much for your honesty, again I think your products are great compare to other alternatives out there.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

antsman12 said:


> Thank you very much for your honesty, again I think your products are great compare to other alternatives out there.


This reply means more to us than you know, so we really appreciate it and thank you. We do try to bring the best product and do feel bad about the extra work that has to go into this kit. We know our apology is probably not enough but do hope some look past this and go with the kit.

Thanks again


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback and posts everyone.
> 
> We never seen our kit or any of our LEDs void a warranty but we cannot state it doesn't for obvious reasons so we won't but in our opinion we cannot see why it would.
> 
> Here is a video that might help showing the H7RC vs other bulbs - once you install them, it is the same setup for the Tiguan - we know you will love these HIDs once installed and you will wonder how you drove without them:


PM sent.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

I'd love to get these for my 2018 Tig SE, both headlights and fogs....but i need someone to install them.

Anyone in the SoCal area willing to do the install for me?


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

Are there any examples of the deAutoKey h7rc HID kit vs just upgraded h7 LED bulbs in the stock housing?

I lease so I really don't want to modify anything or even mount it, but the current lights suck.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

mikep7779 said:


> Are there any examples of the deAutoKey h7rc HID kit vs just upgraded h7 LED bulbs in the stock housing?
> 
> I lease so I really don't want to modify anything or even mount it, but the current lights suck.


Unfortunately based on bulb designs LED bulbs will not fit in the Tiguan housings. Unless you can find one that does not have the cooling fan directly behind the bulb. Also the bulb light pattern may be fairly scattered.

I ran the H7RC’s in my B7 Passat without issue and loved them! My plan is to install in my tiguan but will wait til spring to remove the headlights from the vehicle as in my opinion will make it easier to complete. Which ironically is what I did for the B7 Passat and the install was uneventful and took less than an hour.


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

blackgliguy said:


> Unfortunately based on bulb designs LED bulbs will not fit in the Tiguan housings. Unless you can find one that does not have the cooling fan directly behind the bulb. Also the bulb light pattern may be fairly scattered.
> 
> I ran the H7RC’s in my B7 Passat without issue and loved them! My plan is to install in my tiguan but will wait til spring to remove the headlights from the vehicle as in my opinion will make it easier to complete. Which ironically is what I did for the B7 Passat and the install was uneventful and took less than an hour.



Saved me some issues there lol. I'll probably order the HID kit then. 

Fog lights seem decent enough to not need an upgrade.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i would recommend the HID kit as well.

and ABSOLUTELY remove the headlights for an easier install.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.









Fogs are suggested:
1) it will match the HID kit nicely
2) when it is foggy the low beam light is trapped in the fogs - our fog LEDs will take over, you will want that extra bright light that shines further down the road than halogens and wider.

Fog LED listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Listing for H7RC kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

:thumbup:


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i would recommend the HID kit as well.
> 
> and ABSOLUTELY remove the headlights for an easier install.


Do you have guide for removing headlights? I found a video in Italian and it looks like a pain since a few bolts are behind wheel well liner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bateau said:


> Do you have guide for removing headlights? I found a video in Italian and it looks like a pain since a few bolts are behind wheel well liner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


unfortunately i do not, as i installed with the headlights still on the car...wish i could help you there.


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a stock fog light vs the LED fog light you offer? I thought the fog lights were pretty decent.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mikep7779 said:


> Do you have a stock fog light vs the LED fog light you offer? I thought the fog lights were pretty decent.


Do you mean a side by side comparison? 

We do not as you cannot see the halogen once our LEDs are installed so it is sort of useless to compare, but you can see from our photos how the LEDs are much brighter vs OEM.

LED fogs really help in cornering, darker roads, and they take over when your low beam light are trapped in dense fog, the low to the ground fogs will shine further down the road like your low beams but much wider so it really helps in foggy situations.

And they match great with our H7RC HID kit, so if you have OCD and like that clean matching style it is something you need to get.

It is worth the install and always good to have more light in your car:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## oddspyke (Aug 18, 2013)

*Install isn't as bad as everyone says*

Thanks to everyone that contributed on this thread, it really made the install a lot easier. I highly recommend you read the first post, then take a headlight apart, then read it again. A lot of the instructions don't make a ton of sense until you get your eyes on the parts they're talking about. Once you bend the metal tab flat, it's actually fairly easy to line up the bulb by looking into the front of the headlight housing and twist it into place. You need some wrist strength to get this done though; I can say with certainty that there's no way my wife would have been able to click in for example. Once I got the process figured out on the driver side (35 min or so), it only took maybe 10 minutes to do the passenger side. A small mirror to confirm it's locked in place and a magnetized shop light is a good idea as well.

The lights are incredible. The difference is night and day. My wife was thrilled with the improvement in visibility and it's nice that the 5k color matches the factory LED running lights on the car (the factory yellowish bulb looked weird with the blue/white running light).

Anyone who needs install help in eastern PA or western NJ is welcome to message me for help. Having someone who's already done it help you would seriously make this a 30 minute install or less.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

oddspyke said:


> Anyone who needs install help in eastern PA or western NJ is welcome to message me for help. Having someone who's already done it help you would seriously make this a 30 minute install or less.


I will probably upgrade my headlights when somebody near me makes a similar offer. If you ever decide to take a vacation in Vegas, let me know.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad to hear you had a good experience, oddspyke, and that the forum advice here helped. I just got my kit in mail and will be installing as soon as I can. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

What type of fog light bulbs does a 2018 Tig SE have?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnPhotography said:


> What type of fog light bulbs does a 2018 Tig SE have?


headlights - H7
foglights - H11


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I decided I would try some LED drop in kits. And all I’m gonna say is. Don’t. The kit I had was a $50 oedro 4 sided LED kit on amazon. It claimed no glare and nice beam pattern. Which was a lie. It also claimed to be brighter than halogen. It was not and in the rain I couldn’t even tell my headlights were on. LEDs don’t work, sadly. I give it 3 years before I’ll try LED again, the technology is getting better and better everyday. 

So. I ordered DeautoLED’s H7RC kit and it arrived yesterday. I ordered the 5000k kit. The install was very annoying. It’s hard because the bulb is loose with the VW H7 adapter. So you have to pull on the wires to keep it snug against the clip while you twist... clipping it in isn’t too difficult. It only took a couple of tries, still 100x easier than the LED bulb with the big fan on the back... But ultimately I blame VW for making the most complicated headlight socket. 

Here are some pictures of the DeautoLED kit (driver side) compared to the oedro led kit (passenger side)..










Overall I’m very happy with this kit. I keep asking myself why I didn’t just do this to begin with, instead of wasting time and money on LEDs. The only thing I’m a little bummed about is the 5000k color temp. These bulbs are not 5000k. I’d say 4300k. Which is not a bad thing. Just something to be aware of. Maybe the bulbs still need to break in. I wish I ordered 6000k. But the 5000k give an oem appearance. Definitely happy with this purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone have the 6000k kit? After 24hrs I am seriously hating the color of the 5000k kit. The light output and no glare is awesome. But this color. I can’t deal with it. It’s not the look I was expecting. I was expecting pure white like my 35W 5000K HID high beams










Also. Had a ballast issue and deauto is getting another one out to me early next week. Great customer service! Very happy about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone have the 6000k kit? After 24hrs I am seriously hating the color of the 5000k kit. The light output and no glare is awesome. But this color. I can’t deal with it. It’s not the look I was expecting. I was expecting pure white like my 35W 5000K HID high beams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, i agree. that is the one thing i hate about these headlights.
i have the 5k LED foglights that match PERFECTLY with the DRL LED...but these headlights that are supposed to be 5k matched, just dont compare...depending on when the Arteon and Passat GT are released i may just not upgrade to the 6k bulbs. not to mention, i just dont want to take these out and replace them hahahaha

good luck!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

So, both of you suggest to get the 6k?


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Installed these yesterday. Impressed with this kit for the price! I don't have fogs, so I didn't have any color matching issues, but I like the look against the LED DRL's and our Pure White Tig SE.

As for install, it was pretty straight forward. I can see where some had issues when trying to get the bulb holder clocked back in the socket with the new HID bulb. A small recommendation would be to, instead of completely flattening or cutting off the tabs on the socket holder, get the bulb positioned in the holder with the connector fully seated and use some pliers to mate the two together. It makes for a more snug assembly while trying to hold it all together and twist it back in to the headlight housing. See the pics below:

Before:










After:










Finished product:










Like I said. Not a bad kit! I don't have any pics of what they look like as there are plenty in this thread and they are subject to lighting and camera variances. Thanks deAutoKey!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s all about what you want. 5000k is whiter than the halogens. But it still has a yellow/green hue when compared next to a higher kelvin bulb. They are very oem looking. Most people wouldn’t even know there’s a HID installed just looking at the lights. Which for some people, I’m sure that’s what they want.

While driving on a two lane road, when you pass a truck with a chrome bumper going to opposite direction. You can see the reflection of your headlights in their bumper. And with these lights the reflection looks white/yellow. Not pure white. 

Here are pictures I took with the fogs:


















Definitely an upgrade in color from the halogens! And the light output is incredible. They appear a little more white in the pictures IMO.


The rating scale for LED low beams in Audis is 5500K. So I was expecting a little more white from the 5000k kit. Not yellow. I contacted deautoled last night about this and ordered the 6K bulbs. So by the end of this week I will take some comparison shots of both the 5000k and 6000k next to each other. I don’t think there’s enough comparison photos of these two bulbs. When I ordered I was under the impression that 5000k was pure white. While 6000k was ricer blue. But now I’m not thinking that. 

But yeah overall it’s personal preference. If you want an oem look get the 5000k. You won’t be disappointed in the light output. It’s incredible. I 100% recommend the 5000k for an oem look. 











And this is a bad photo I took but it gives the best idea of what the 5000k lights look like. Look in the mirror. That was a Toyota Tacoma with halogen headlights. My headlights aren’t that much more white than his. And if you look in the oncoming lane on the other side of the highway you see a car with xenons/LEDs. Not sure which.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone have the 6000k kit? After 24hrs I am seriously hating the color of the 5000k kit. The light output and no glare is awesome. But this color. I can’t deal with it. It’s not the look I was expecting. I was expecting pure white like my 35W 5000K HID high beams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have HID high beams installed. I was under the impression that they were not available for some reason. Do you have a link to those that you are using? Thanks!

Maybe deAutoLED can chime in also.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2THEXTRM said:


> So you have HID high beams installed. I was under the impression that they were not available for some reason. Do you have a link to those that you are using? Thanks!
> 
> Maybe deAutoLED can chime in also.


I have a cheap eBay HID kit. I don’t recommend it. I’m still looking for something different. Deauto also has an H7 LED high beam that looks really promising. 

http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

It has an instant on effect so flash to pass is still there.

With the HIDs, the warm up time is very long. And they don’t sit in the high beams very well (They produce a weird beam angle). I will probably try a QuickStart HID kit next and then also wire an LED bar behind the grille to the high beams also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I have a cheap eBay HID kit. I don’t recommend it. I’m still looking for something different. Deauto also has an H7 LED high beam that looks really promising.
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the information. I have a 22 inch LED light bar and mount that I just received this week and have to install for "replacement" of the high beam lighting distance/lumens.


----------



## Dz1029 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just ordered the headlight kit . Paid for priority hope it comes soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Just got home from a mini road trip with the Tig to find my 6K bulbs arrived. So of course I immediately went to install them. Lol. The install for these bulbs gets easier and easier each time I do it. 

The advice I would give would be to keep the bulb tight against the VW clip by holding the wires (applying a little tension on the wires)... but not too much so the wires don’t pull out of the bulb itself. 

When it comes to inserting the bulb, insert it so the top of the bulb (where the tab is) is facing towards 11 o’clock. So then you can twist it clockwise and when it’s snapped in it will be at 12 o’clock. I find that the easiest way to see the position of the bulb is to look in through the front of the lens...

Anyway. Onto the 6k vs 5k comparison. All I can say is wow. The 6000k bulbs look incredible in the housing (imo). The only way I can describe the color is 

5000k: Pure white with a little yellow hue

6000k: Crystal white with a slight blue hue

6k is on the driver side. 5k on the passenger side.


















Left side is 6000k beam
Right side is 5000k beam









And here are some shots of the 6000k bulbs 

















Keep in mind my driveway slopes downhill so that’s why it appears the beam angle is so high. 









I’m very happy with the color of the 6000k bulbs. The reason I didn’t order them from the beginning is because there weren’t any good comparison shots of both kelvin rating bulbs from deauto. (So hopefully my pictures help some people make the decision easier)... I was worried the 6000k would be too trashy in a reflector, or maybe even ricer looking. I can confirm that it does not. If I had to describe what it looks like, I would say that it reminds me of reflector LED headlights. Like the Ford Explorer or VW atlas. In terms of color and looks for oncoming traffic. Especially since there’s no glare with this kit. The 6000k still looks very oem and I prefer that. But 5000k is definitely the most oem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

WOW that is an awesome look! exactly the color i am wanting for sure, but im not willing to purchase another set just to achieve it. 

thanks for the write up and pictures! everyone should be buying the 6k now.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know about that. 6k is definitely whiter/bluer if that look is what you want but 4300k is the ideal temp for visibility.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks D3Audi

6000k would be my choice too. I would want to match the DRL LEDs.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

socialD said:


> I don't know about that. 6k is definitely whiter/bluer if that look is what you want but 4300k is the ideal temp for visibility.


Both the 5000k and 6000k have the same light output. . And I think you’re right about that - especially in the rain or snow. But on clear night I doubt it makes a difference. With this kit I find night driving to be much easier. With the halogens, my eyes were always straining and it would make me very tired. Not the case with the H7RC kit. In both 5000k and 6000k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

I had the 6000k HID headlights and LED fogs installed tonight and they look great. Matches great and with the DRL's too.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow everyone! Thank you for the support and replies.

We really appreciate it.


----------



## MCPorsche993 (Jul 28, 2005)

*headlight removal...*

Ask me how I know... haha... HID retrofit will be easy right? right... I see some others have like 3 hours in this from complaining earlier in the thread -> well, I was about to beat this yesterday in like 2 painful finger cramping hours installing mine, until I had to do this! The car only had 100 miles on it...

<a href="http://s260.photobucket.com/user/MCPorsche993/media/Cars/IMG_8629_zpsanjeuoyq.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii11/MCPorsche993/Cars/IMG_8629_zpsanjeuoyq.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_8629_zpsanjeuoyq.jpg"/></a>

I dropped the tiny torx bit I was using to try to slightly loosen/tighten the tab holders in the headlight housing. Could only hear it, couldn't get it out with a magnet or little grabby thing. It was in there deep someplace, so the headlight had to come off so I could flip it upside down.

This is the worst VW bumper I've ever removed. You need to remove bumper to get the headlights out, bottom line... Like someone else mentioned, there is like nothing documented online anywhere on this car yet. I didn't take pictures except for this one - sorry, I guess I'm part of the problem not documenting now.

To get the bumper off/headlights out ->

4 torx at top of the grill, then pull at the bottom as hard as you can straight out. You may break tabs, but it's not going to come off any other way. I broke 2, but it didn't do anything when pushing it back in and still holds fine. If you have the front crash/space assistance stuff the logo is actually the sensor you have to disconnect.

Take off the wheels to take out the fender lines on both sides, lots more torx. Then remove the belly pan underneath with more torx. Then undo the 10 torx going across the bottom of the bumper. OK, so after you've taken off like literally 30 torx screws, time for the fun part.

You need to remove the fender liners, so you can actually get your head into the bumper to see where it's next attached at. There's 4 screws right above the side marker light. One of them (torx) bolts to the side of the headlight in the back, the other two have plastic nuts (10mm) that screw up to the metal fender to hold it together, and then another torx screw at the end just to top it off. This was the worst part figuring out. And worst getting back together to line up good. There is a bracket that is held there only by the screws, so when you take it all out, it just falls, so getting it back together with only 2 hands in a space you can't work in is tough.

Everything else to remove the headlight can be done from the top, 2 alignment screws up top, and one in the bottom back of each from the engine bay. When you get up underneath the car & remove everything, you can see there are 3-4 tabs on the bottom of the headlight that are behind the lip of the bumper, so you have to pull that side of the bumper forward to get the headlight out still.

Like I said, sorry, no pics, I wasn't planning to do a DIY on this sucky bumper removal + 4 hour HID install.

As far as the product & kit go, everything worked exactly like it should and HID's are tons better than the darn Halogens you still get in a SEL!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, all info helps for people doing this install so it is really appreciated.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone have the part # to the rubber caps to the back of each headlight?

TIA


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

1 300 502 030

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252620928318


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

bateau said:


> 1 300 502 030
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252620928318
> 
> ...


Will this fit the 2018 Tig SE?


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a quick question, i noticed with the halogens, they seem to dim each time the vehicle restarts when its doing the start/stop thing.. 
will this have any effect on the bulbs or ballasts?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jono119 said:


> I have a quick question, i noticed with the halogens, they seem to dim each time the vehicle restarts when its doing the start/stop thing..
> will this have any effect on the bulbs or ballasts?


The H7RC kit doesn't flicker at all when the start/stop system activates so it's hard to tell if it will have any effect or not. When I had drop in LEDs they flickered like an emergency vehicle's strobe lights. The H7RC kit handles the start stop system very well, even better than the oem halogens I would say. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Drove home in some fog last night.. decided to take some pictures of the beam pattern in the fog. 

For anyone who is on the fence, these bulbs are legit. They have a very strong beam pattern with a crisp cut off line. Just like oem. Perfect.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> The H7RC kit doesn't flicker at all when the start/stop system activates so it's hard to tell if it will have any effect or not. When I had drop in LEDs they flickered like an emergency vehicle's strobe lights. The H7RC kit handles the start stop system very well, even better than the oem halogens I would say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Interesting ! Thanks for the info


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Noticed last night that my passenger bulb looks like it came loose and is now aiming skyward. :banghead: Guess I get to relive the fun of reseating that this weekend.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

socialD said:


> Noticed last night that my passenger bulb looks like it came loose and is now aiming skyward. :banghead: Guess I get to relive the fun of reseating that this weekend.


That was my first thought when I installed mine was they could loosen up if not perfectly seated, maybe it will be easier if you sit/lay in the engine bay lol.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> The H7RC kit doesn't flicker at all when the start/stop system activates so it's hard to tell if it will have any effect or not. When I had drop in LEDs they flickered like an emergency vehicle's strobe lights. The H7RC kit handles the start stop system very well, even better than the oem halogens I would say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





D3Audi said:


> Drove home in some fog last night.. decided to take some pictures of the beam pattern in the fog.
> 
> For anyone who is on the fence, these bulbs are legit. They have a very strong beam pattern with a crisp cut off line. Just like oem. Perfect.
> 
> ...


Thanks - it looks amazing! Can we share the photos?




socialD said:


> Noticed last night that my passenger bulb looks like it came loose and is now aiming skyward. :banghead: Guess I get to relive the fun of reseating that this weekend.





2THEXTRM said:


> That was my first thought when I installed mine was they could loosen up if not perfectly seated, maybe it will be easier if you sit/lay in the engine bay lol.


We are not sure why that would happen - it is not something we had reported or seen before. If you have more info please share it as we do include an adapter that is easier to install now with a slot to run wires.

Keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks - it looks amazing! Can we share the photos?


Of course! 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> If you have more info please share it as we do include an adapter that is easier to install now with a slot to run wires.


Do you mind posting a photo of said adapter?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you - do you have an Instagram to tag?



bateau said:


> Do you mind posting a photo of said adapter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It looks like OEM adapter but with an opening on side to slide wires through.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It looks like OEM adapter but with an opening on side to slide wires through.


This is something you order separately or it just comes with the kit now?


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It looks like OEM adapter but with an opening on side to slide wires through.


A photo would be useful since Tiguan MK2 doesn’t have any OEM adapters. 

The clip that everyone struggles with attaches to OEM wiring plug and H7 halogen goes into plug as well. There are no other OEM parts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2.0RS said:


> This is something you order separately or it just comes with the kit now?


It is included in the kit - it simply makes the install a bit easier. You can still use your OEM adapters.
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

And good news - a customer is testing the H7 High Beams (he did not receive them for free or paid to test/feedback). It will be true honest feedback and we will keep the thread updated but it would be a great update to the Tiguan.

Here is the listing for the MK6 JETTA if you want to check it out:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta



bateau said:


> A photo would be useful since Tiguan MK2 doesn’t have any OEM adapters.
> 
> The clip that everyone struggles with attaches to OEM wiring plug and H7 halogen goes into plug as well. There are no other OEM parts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They look exactly like your current OEM adapter - the only difference is that it has a slot in the side to more easily slide the wires into the adapter without having to remove the wire from the adapter.

The issue you are referencing to is simply the VW setup and has nothing to do with our HID kit specifically.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey, we just want to keep the thread updated.

We had a lot of questions for brighter front turns (bau15s) and high beam (h7).

Both are done testing with amazing results.

*High Beams:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Front turns - choose (2) Bau15s on drop down:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models

*H8/11 Fog LEDs to match the other LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*And the HID kits:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

If you feel you have any other bulbs you need to replace that we might've missed please contact us.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

LED High Beams...you have my attention. Anyone with a Tig install yet? I see they are clockable but still curious as to beam pattern. I really want this


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> LED High Beams...you have my attention. Anyone with a Tig install yet? I see they are clockable but still curious as to beam pattern. I really want this


Yes a few members - we are trying to get them to share more feedback - so far:

"Thank you sorry they arrived while we were on vacation. I got everything installed and really am pleased with the high beams. The installation is really simple on the 2018 Tiguan. There is no need for the metal clip adapter that came with it the bulb just fits right in. It is just 3 pressure points that hold the bulb in no twisting. I was also able to fit the igniter and wiring all in the headlight so the stock dust cover goes right on with no wires coming out.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone"


They look great and if you don't like them they are returnable but to date they never had an issue with anyone wanting to return their kits.

*Listing reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*H8/11 Fog LEDs to match the other LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Thank you


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> SocialD you need to get the matching fogs now  Please contact us if interested in doing a DIY! Thanks
> http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


I just ordered this foglight kit to go with the HID headlight kit.

I could use some help with the install of the foglight kit, any instructions anywhere?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> I just ordered this foglight kit to go with the HID headlight kit.
> 
> I could use some help with the install of the foglight kit, any instructions anywhere?


We appreciate the support - you will love the brightness of these fogs and compact size.

Not sure if this DIY might help from the Atlas - it could be similar - please let us know:



bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I have an R-Line, hopefully it's similar enough.

Had a question though. With these 2 kits, I'm replacing the headlight and fog light bulbs. 

What about the high beams?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an R-Line, hopefully it's similar enough.
> 
> Had a question though. With these 2 kits, I'm replacing the headlight and fog light bulbs.
> 
> What about the high beams?


For the high beams - you have the H7 bulb?

We have the H7 High Beam and many have been running it on the new Tiguan with great results:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


We try to advertise best we can without being all over but the team still ends up with emails with the same questions.

To have it all in one place: 

*H7rc HID Low Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 High Beam LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turn - this depends on your model - if it is different let us know we can get you a custom setup:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It is included in the kit - it simply makes the install a bit easier. You can still use your OEM adapters.
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit
> .


WTF? Mine kit didn't have them in it, I can't get the bulbs to seat after trying for an hr and cutting up my hand. I intend to send the kit back and request a refund.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> WTF? Mine kit didn't have them in it, I can't get the bulbs to seat after trying for an hr and cutting up my hand. I intend to send the kit back and request a refund.


Hi, sorry to hear this but we were referring to the attached wire setup and not the ones that come apart like you have - those do not include or require the adapter with slot on side. You simply use OEM adapter which is easier. See video DIY:






Also, with or without the adapter it is still the same exact install procedure and we feel the adapter wasn't explained fully in the last post.

We have the HID that come wired (you cannot separate) - in that case we include an adapter that simply has an opening on the side so you can slide it through the wires vs removing wires through grommet. It is the same exact style as the OEM but with the opening on the side so there is no difference in the install procedure.

You have the 2 part HID kit - so you simply use your OEM adapter like seen in the video. Once you use that adapter it is the same install procedure.

For the bulb not seating something is not being done correctly and ask you please look at the install again - these kits are installed in many cars without issue - we feel the bulb/adapter is not being held together to lock into place but unsure of the exact issue you are seeing so we apologize for the trouble you experienced as that should not happen.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, sorry to hear this but we were referring to the attached wire setup and not the ones that come apart like you have - those do not include or require the adapter with slot on side. You simply use OEM adapter which is easier. See video DIY:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took another stab at it today, came up with a way around the issue I was having. I couldn't keep the adapter and bulb together. So... I super glued those feckers together and put a piece of heat wrap around the sharp edges.





































I put some gloves on and had the bulbs installed in 1min a side

Doing LED Fogs next (on their way), then LED high beams (ordered them tonight)


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> I took another stab at it today, came up with a way around the issue I was having. I couldn't keep the adapter and bulb together. So... I super glued those feckers together and put a piece of heat wrap around the sharp edges.
> 
> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/974/41352101514_3056830770_h.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice, I will likely try the same when I get around to fixing my passenger side light.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> I took another stab at it today, came up with a way around the issue I was having. I couldn't keep the adapter and bulb together. So... I super glued those feckers together and put a piece of heat wrap around the sharp edges.
> 
> I put some gloves on and had the bulbs installed in 1min a side
> 
> Doing LED Fogs next (on their way), then LED high beams (ordered them tonight)


Thank you for working with us here.







We really appreciate you taking the time to take another look at this as once these are installed you are going to see a big difference in how much light is on the road and how much more enjoyable it is when you have more visibility. It is difficult to realize how much added stress and strain is put on you when you don't have that extra visibility on the road.

Please keep us updated on the fogs/high beams. Changing these lights is going to really complete the look of your headlights and it will be brighter and better than most OEM xenon housings on the market. We suggest the turn signals also in the future to complete the LED look of the headlights - not only brighter but they are also a deeper amber color. 




socialD said:


> Nice, I will likely try the same when I get around to fixing my passenger side light.


If you or Row1Rich would like the team to send you a set of OEM H7 metal adapters and/or the ones with the opening on the side so you can have backup just email [email protected] and they can get you setup. There should never be an issue with these coming loose once installed and locked into your housing.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Fogs went in tonight. I couldn't figure out how to get the fog light out of the front of the RLine bumper, so I put the front wheels on my ramps and took the lower engine cover off. That gave me direct access to the back of the fog light housings, had them hooked up and running in a couple minutes each side. :thumbup:

LED high beams bulbs arrive tomorrow...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

glad you were finally able to get them figured out.
i was one of the early adapters to this bulb and it was a pain in the ass! but happy with the product.

i just hope your bulbs do not burn out with them being super glued together :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i just hope your bulbs do not burn out with them being super glued together :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I thought about this too. Is it possible to twist (rotate) these 2 pieces a bit? I ask because most "super glue" type adhesives have very high tensile strength (you can't pull them straight apart) but relatively low shear strength. The bond can often be broken with a twist or side-to-side force. 
However (IIRC), these bulbs have a lifetime warranty and I am assuming that the replacement bulb will also come with another adapter.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

The superglue would melt while in there right? I feel like it will because of the heat


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I thought about this too. Is it possible to twist (rotate) these 2 pieces a bit? I ask because most "super glue" type adhesives have very high tensile strength (you can't pull them straight apart) but relatively low shear strength. The bond can often be broken with a twist or side-to-side force.
> However (IIRC), these bulbs have a lifetime warranty and I am assuming that the replacement bulb will also come with another adapter.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


on my setup there is a little tab that prevents you from twisting very much, if at all. 
however since his bulbs did not come with the adapter, he may have a different setup.

curious to know what his build date is, because i wouldnt think it would be different just because of the R_Line.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Fogs went in tonight. I couldn't figure out how to get the fog light out of the front of the RLine bumper, so I put the front wheels on my ramps and took the lower engine cover off. That gave me direct access to the back of the fog light housings, had them hooked up and running in a couple minutes each side. :thumbup:
> 
> LED high beams bulbs arrive tomorrow...


Thanks for the update and tips.



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> glad you were finally able to get them figured out.
> i was one of the early adapters to this bulb and it was a pain in the ass! but happy with the product.
> 
> i just hope your bulbs do not burn out with them being super glued together :laugh::laugh::laugh:





JSWTDI09 said:


> I thought about this too. Is it possible to twist (rotate) these 2 pieces a bit? I ask because most "super glue" type adhesives have very high tensile strength (you can't pull them straight apart) but relatively low shear strength. The bond can often be broken with a twist or side-to-side force.
> However (IIRC), these bulbs have a lifetime warranty and I am assuming that the replacement bulb will also come with another adapter.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...





Dizzlez said:


> The superglue would melt while in there right? I feel like it will because of the heat


They are gluing bulb base & OEM metal adapter together - it won't go anywhere near the actual bulb so there is no issue there.



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> on my setup there is a little tab that prevents you from twisting very much, if at all.
> however since his bulbs did not come with the adapter, he may have a different setup.
> 
> curious to know what his build date is, because i wouldnt think it would be different just because of the R_Line.


The melting point of set superglue is 368°F/187°C & the melting point of stick glue is 248°F/120°C 

A Xenon will not get any hotter than 120°F/50°C.

We don't see any issues with doing this but it normally is not necessary - we suppose it can make the install easier. We can look into including adapters so you have backup if you do want to glue them.

We have not seen any differences between the H7 bulbs / adapter in the 2018 - they all seem to be the same but keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the update and tips.
> 
> 
> We can look into including adapters so you have backup if you do want to glue them.
> ...


Can we get a backup set of adapters even if we already ordered? I haven't installed them yet and would love to have an extra set of adapters in case I want/need to go the super glue route.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2.0RS said:


> Can we get a backup set of adapters even if we already ordered? I haven't installed them yet and would love to have an extra set of adapters in case I want/need to go the super glue route.


Yes that is no problem since it is not required it is just a small shipping fee but they won't charge for the actual adapters - just email [email protected] - they have both styles with side opening and closed - OEM is closed - some like the side opening but with the detached bulbs it is not required.

Thanks


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> glad you were finally able to get them figured out.
> i was one of the early adapters to this bulb and it was a pain in the ass! but happy with the product.
> 
> i just hope your bulbs do not burn out with them being super glued together :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Jeez guys, I glued the base of the bulb to the adapter to get the bulb seated in the housing. Now it's in place in the housing, IDGAF if it comes apart, it's in the housing unable to fall out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Jeez guys, I glued the base of the bulb to the adapter to get the bulb seated in the housing. Now it's in place in the housing, IDGAF if it comes apart, it's in the housing unable to fall out.


It is no issue - you just made your install process easier for yourself. While we don't feel it is necessary it isn't a bad idea.

Please keep us updated on fogs/high beams - we have many people that used the high beams with great results and would love to share more feedback.

:thumbup:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> If you or Row1Rich would like the team to send you a set of OEM H7 metal adapters and/or the ones with the opening on the side so you can have backup just email [email protected] and they can get you setup. There should never be an issue with these coming loose once installed and locked into your housing.


Well mine did, rattled out of place or something. Not a very secure mounting mechanism just twisting the adapter under a couple screws in something prone to vibrations. Used to other makes that have a locking pin. Do either of those adapters address the issue of trying to pancake the bulb and adapter together when they won't sit flat? I'm likely going to try the superglue method as well.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> Well mine did, rattled out of place or something. Not a very secure mounting mechanism just twisting the adapter under a couple screws in something prone to vibrations. Used to other makes that have a locking pin. Do either of those adapters address the issue of trying to pancake the bulb and adapter together when they won't sit flat? I'm likely going to try the superglue method as well.


As someone who's wanting to pull the trigger on these but is hesitant based on all the confusion about installs, I for one would love some real clarification on what's going on.

Are the adapters that @deAutoLED offers to include the same as the OEM adapters that are currently used in our Tiguan?
Do they still have issues sitting flush thus causing issues with the install?
Did @Row1Rich need to bend the tabs as @SocialD recommended before gluing the adapters to the bulb?
Are there any real plans to resolve the difficulties people are experiencing trying to install this system?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am - we are sorry to hear this. We are trying to figure out the exact issue and if it is something we need to fix or something else. We have sold many of these HID kits for the Tiguan and many other cars models without issue and really uncertain of what exactly caused the issue with SocialD.

We do not include any adapters - you simply use OEM. Our adapters we currently have in our warehouse have opening/slot on the side so you don't have to detach wires - but with the current kit it has a 2 piece HID xenon model. The DIY video for the Jetta is above that shows how it works. It is the same kit that is in the video.

We hope this helps answer your questions. At the end you can see many have this installed without issues - this feedback really shows how this performs once installed:


D3Audi said:


> Drove home in some fog last night.. decided to take some pictures of the beam pattern in the fog.
> 
> For anyone who is on the fence, these bulbs are legit. They have a very strong beam pattern with a crisp cut off line. Just like oem. Perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We do not include any adapters - you simply use OEM. Our adapters we currently have in our warehouse have opening/slot on the side so you don't have to detach wires - but with the current kit it has a 2 piece HID xenon model. The DIY video for the Jetta is above that shows how it works. It is the same kit that is in the video.


So if we want to utilize the hack that @Row1Rich used (super glue), then we will be sacrificing our OEM adapters? What happens if there is an issue with the bulb down the road?



deAutoLED.com said:


> We hope this helps answer your questions. At the end you can see many have this installed without issues - this feedback really shows how this performs once installed:


I don't think anyone is doubting the increase in headlight performance, the issue I'm seeing is with the _install_ relative to this specific vehicle. This thread alone is filled with folks admittedly happy with the lights but cursing the installation process.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I didnt have any issues installing. 

I just used some needle nose pliers and flattened the tabs a little bit and put everything together. No issues and love the difference it makes compared to the halogens.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

jono119 said:


> I didnt have any issues installing.
> 
> I just used some needle nose pliers and flattened the tabs a little bit and put everything together. No issues and love the difference it makes compared to the halogens.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jono119 said:


> I didnt have any issues installing.
> 
> I just used some needle nose pliers and flattened the tabs a little bit and put everything together. No issues and love the difference it makes compared to the halogens.


Thanks @jono119. Good to hear that it may not be all bad.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> So if we want to utilize the hack that @Row1Rich used (super glue), then we will be sacrificing our OEM adapters? What happens if there is an issue with the bulb down the road?
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting the increase in headlight performance, the issue I'm seeing is with the _install_ relative to this specific vehicle. This thread alone is filled with folks admittedly happy with the lights but cursing the installation process.


We do understand your concern. You can still reuse OEM adapters after you use glue. If you do have any issues in the future we have you covered 100% under our True Lifetime Warranty. They will include the open H7 adapters in all future Tiguan HID orders.

The install is a process meaning it will take certain steps to complete but many have done the install without issue so while we are seeing some workarounds to make the install process easier it is not necessary. For example you can put a car on a car lift to more easily change oil but doesn't mean you have to. This video DIY can help as it is very similar to the Tiguan:








jono119 said:


> I didnt have any issues installing.
> 
> I just used some needle nose pliers and flattened the tabs a little bit and put everything together. No issues and love the difference it makes compared to the halogens.


Thanks for taking the time to leave your feedback. We really appreciate it.









The Tiguan is our #1 selling HID kit because people want better visibility but being higher up than cars you are more aware that you can blind others with brighter bulbs but our HID kit does a great job in preventing glare while creating a lot more light on the road.

At the end of the day if you take your time to install we feel it is fairly easy compared to other options where you have to remove the housing/code etc.

To have it all in one place for anyone wondering what we are talking about here! 
*H7rc HID Low Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 High Beam LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turn - this depends on your model - if it is different let us know we can get you a custom setup:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

We had a bad rain storm in Houston yesterday and today the headlights were fogged up. i know i didnt make the holes big. Wonder if this is going to be an ongoing issue since we get alot of rain here?.. 
I might need to get some silica packets..


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> curious to know what his build date is, because i wouldnt think it would be different just because of the R_Line.


Build date 04/18

Also, put the LED high beam bulbs in yesterday, snapped right in no problem. Lights look awesome.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jono119 said:


> We had a bad rain storm in Houston yesterday and today the headlights were fogged up. i know i didnt make the holes big. Wonder if this is going to be an ongoing issue since we get alot of rain here?..
> I might need to get some silica packets..


The grommet should seal this but we have seen condensation in many VW headlights that never had our bulbs in them so we feel it is a VW thing but it should clear right up when the low beams are being used. We also never seen this issue in the MK6 JETTA that has our HID kits installed and many others cars. Keep us updated on what you find.



Row1Rich said:


> Build date 04/18
> 
> Also, put the LED high beam bulbs in yesterday, snapped right in no problem. Lights look awesome.


Thanks for the update - we love the new High Beam LEDs in the Tiguan and VW Jetta (they use the same bulb). A lot more light output.

:thumbup:


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

This is what I’m dealing with and kept the headlights on for my 1.5 hour drive to work this morning and it didn’t clear up. I will work on them later this evening. Going to try to YouTube some solutions. And try the silica gels as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_gerardo (May 21, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Here is a DIY using the actual Kit so it might be easier to visualize what you have to do with our kit which is a bit easier/better design than the one USP is showing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I just purchased my 2017 Passat SE w/tech so it has the lighting package as well. Which bulbs will I need to replace the ugly yellow halogen foglights to match the LED headlights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jono119 said:


> This is what I’m dealing with and kept the headlights on for my 1.5 hour drive to work this morning and it didn’t clear up. I will work on them later this evening. Going to try to YouTube some solutions. And try the silica gels as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not something we seen with our kit and wonder if that is a front seal not working maybe but unsure. 

This is an issue with many of the OEM MK7 GTI housings as seen here - it looks a lot like what you are seeing:
Issue with condensation in the MK7 housing




I_am_gerardo said:


> Hey I just purchased my 2017 Passat SE w/tech so it has the lighting package as well. Which bulbs will I need to replace the ugly yellow halogen foglights to match the LED headlights?


Hi, the passat is very different. We have the fogs that match OEM nicely:
http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-led-fog-light-kit

ALL LEDs for the passat:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-passat-b7-nms-2012

See here how well it matches OEM LEDs:


Mike_Fav said:


> Better match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jono119 said:


> This is what I’m dealing with and kept the headlights on for my 1.5 hour drive to work this morning and it didn’t clear up. I will work on them later this evening. Going to try to YouTube some solutions. And try the silica gels as well.


Looks like another owner was also having issues with condensation in their headlight that looks quite similar to yours. VW replaced the headlight under warranty for him, but I'm not sure if you'll have the same outcome since I'm sure they'll claim you voided the warranty by tampering with the seals.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9002969-Headlight-condensation


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jono119 said:


> This is what I’m dealing with and kept the headlights on for my 1.5 hour drive to work this morning and it didn’t clear up. I will work on them later this evening. Going to try to YouTube some solutions. And try the silica gels as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had the same issue, i made sure the rubber gromet that you insert for a weather seal, was properly set. that is most likely where the moisture is getting in at.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i had the same issue, i made sure the rubber gromet that you insert for a weather seal, was properly set. that is most likely where the moisture is getting in at.


What did you use to get the condensation out? 
I will check the seals this evening.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jono119 said:


> What did you use to get the condensation out?
> I will check the seals this evening.


I've used my wifes hairdryer in the past on a previous car, it takes a while but had good results.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Memorial Day sale incoming? I have everything else, need my high beams brightened up!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally got time to get mine sorted again. I actually just used a little strip of tape to hold the plates together and it twisted right in first try. Then managed to peel the tape off.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking another look and getting it to work.

For condensation if the dust cap is sealed there should not be an issue but many cars don't even have dust caps and never see this type of condensation so we feel there is a different issue. Please keep the thread updated as there are many people contacting the team with these questions:
1) the condensation - we have the kit installed in many cars and never seen this issue. We have seen the issue in many other VW without our HID kits installed so we feel it could be something that happens on some models.
2) if you hold bulb/adapter together the install is fairly easy. The tape/glue is not necessary but if it makes it easier you can do it.

Thank you


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

> deAutoLED.com
> Thanks for taking another look and getting it to work.
> 
> For condensation if the dust cap is sealed there should not be an issue but many cars don't even have dust caps and never see this type of condensation so we feel there is a different issue. Please keep the thread updated as there are many people contacting the team with these questions:
> ...


Why do you guys keep saying this is easy when literally every person who has done it has said it's a pain in the ass? The problem is that you can't hold them together in the very small space easily and the edges are sharp as f*#! when trying to twist them. 
Yes, it is worth the trouble but please stop misleading people. :screwy:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2.0RS said:


> Why do you guys keep saying this is easy when literally every person who has done it has said it's a pain in the ass? The problem is that you can't hold them together in the very small space easily and the edges are sharp as f*#! when trying to twist them.
> Yes, it is worth the trouble but please stop misleading people. :screwy:


We are not arguing with the difficulties you had and make it clear that we are not trying to minimize the issues you faced during the install. Our post it to avoid any confusion for people reading this thread in the future. We are only trying to make it clear that the bulb and adapter has to be held together or tape/glue can be used as many didn't realize that the part people found difficult was installing bulb into adapter when NOT holding them together. Our only purpose to post is to avoid confusion for people looking to install the kit as it wasn't fully clear of the actual issue people were having as we want to be 100% honest with the install procedure as many were contacting the team asking why people had issues with the install so we feel it is fully clear now.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

It is incredibly difficult to hold them together as the bulb and oem adapter don't sit flush with each other even after bending the tab. Especially the passenger side which is extremely cramped. Likely much easier on other vehicles, or if you removed headlight.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

socialD said:


> It is incredibly difficult to hold them together as the bulb and oem adapter don't sit flush with each other even after bending the tab. Especially the passenger side which is extremely cramped. Likely much easier on other vehicles, or if you removed headlight.


Let me reiterate, while frustrating at the time of install to the point I almost gave up, I'm glad I didn't. Totally worth the effort. Using Carista I can have my fogs, high beams, low beams and DRL all on at the same time and it's awesome with the extra brightness of the bulbs.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> Let me reiterate, while frustrating at the time of install to the point I almost gave up, I'm glad I didn't. Totally worth the effort. Using Carista I can have my fogs, high beams, low beams and DRL all on at the same time and it's awesome with the extra brightness of the bulbs.


why would you want to have your high beams on all at the same time?
also, even with high beams on, the only lights that turn off are the fogs. are you just looking for added light?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> why would you want to have your high beams on all at the same time?
> also, even with high beams on, the only lights that turn off are the fogs. are you just looking for added light?


When I turn my high beams on, they come on in addition to the others for added light.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

You did this with Carista? I don't see the option on my Carista. This sounds awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I have the Beta version


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> Let me reiterate, while frustrating at the time of install to the point I almost gave up, I'm glad I didn't. Totally worth the effort. Using Carista I can have my fogs, high beams, low beams and DRL all on at the same time and it's awesome with the extra brightness of the bulbs.


Oh absolutely. I still recommend this kit as it's better than any alternatives. Just budget some frustration time for the install.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

socialD said:


> Just budget some frustration time for the install.


And 4 drops of super glue


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> When I turn my high beams on, they come on in addition to the others for added light.





Row1Rich said:


> Let me reiterate, while frustrating at the time of install to the point I almost gave up, I'm glad I didn't. Totally worth the effort. Using Carista I can have my fogs, high beams, low beams and DRL all on at the same time and it's awesome with the extra brightness of the bulbs.


Thanks, do you have more info on the settings for others interested? That would be pretty amazing to see all that light on the road.

Is this your current setup?
*H7rc HID Low Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 High Beam LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turn - this depends on your model - if it is different let us know we can get you a custom setup:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks, do you have more info on the settings for others interested? That would be pretty amazing to see all that light on the road.
> 
> Is this your current setup?
> *H7rc HID Low Beam:*
> ...


I'll take some pics tonight.

Yes, except for the front turn signal lights. Haven't done them yet.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Row1Rich said:


> I'll take some pics tonight.


I'd like to see some pictures  What are your thoughts on the deautokey LED high beams? Do you think they're better than the halogen? I've tried several cheap drop in led high beam bulbs and all produced a lot of light up close. But didn't throw any light down the highway like the halogens or HIDs did. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> I'll take some pics tonight.
> 
> Yes, except for the front turn signal lights. Haven't done them yet.


Thanks, that would be great. 












D3Audi said:


> I'd like to see some pictures  What are your thoughts on the deautokey LED high beams? Do you think they're better than the halogen? I've tried several cheap drop in led high beam bulbs and all produced a lot of light up close. But didn't throw any light down the highway like the halogens or HIDs did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


We hear this all the time. People try other LED with dismal results and then they contact the team asking if their product will be the same - it is unfortunate. But the team has tested the High Beams and they will shine light further down than OEM.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We really appreciate all feedback and want to thank everyone for their support and trust.

This photo really shows the wide spread of light on side/down road without any light glare:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Can someone post some pictures of their beam angle from about 10-15ft away from a flat wall? I want to compare them to see if my beam pattern is normal or not. I have been getting high beamed by other drivers a lot lately. So decided to check the beam pattern and I think I know why. On my left headlight there is a line at the top right of the beam pattern that slowly rises up (it makes the beam pattern not perfectly flat) and on the right side, there's a vertical line of glare. I'm thinking it might be my bulbs. I ordered these 6000k bulbs after the fact from deautoled since I bought the 5000k kit first. If I remember correctly the 5000k bulbs I had were perfect and had a crisp cut off. Last night I tried uninstalling the 6000k bulbs, and reinstalling them. And the beam pattern was the same which tells me the lights are installed correctly. I just want to be sure that this is not normal in the Tiguan reflectors before I contact Deautoled. It also seems my right bulb is a warmer color temperature than the left 🤦🏻*♂









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

You should never be flashed by anyone or have that beam pattern. If you do something went wrong during install. Try adjusting the bulb in the adapter to avoid this. You could blind people with regular halogen bulbs if they are not aimed correctly.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

finally got around to installing this kit, i wish there was a proper bulb holder for the new de HID bulb in conjunction with the oem clip, i'd gladly pay for a proper solution. After a bit of cursing the lack of stability of the OEM clip moving around, I finally got it installed and looking proper.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mattchow said:


> finally got around to installing this kit, i wish there was a proper bulb holder for the new de HID bulb in conjunction with the oem clip, i'd gladly pay for a proper solution. After a bit of cursing the lack of stability of the OEM clip moving around, I finally got it installed and looking proper.


Thanks for the feedback.

The only adapters we have are ones with the slot on the side - the team will now include it with the kits so people can have backup if you want to glue/tape it for better control. In your opinion should the team include some strips of 3m foam tape or something? What are people finding to be the best solution to get a better grip when in the small spacing?

We hate to hear it but a lot of the issue is simply due to the small spacing. For example, if you remove the headlight and install our HID it is a breeze because you have a better angle. We are not downplaying any issues. Just adding what we found as we do want to help.

Thanks


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> You should never be flashed by anyone or have that beam pattern. If you do something went wrong during install. Try adjusting the bulb in the adapter to avoid this. You could blind people with regular halogen bulbs if they are not aimed correctly.


I assure you they're installed correctly. I've already uninstalled and reinstalled them once. I'm going to do it again tonight, but this time inspect the bulb. Make sure everything is in the correct location. I will update when I find out. 

-I will add, these lights aren't that difficult to install. I've actually gotten pretty good at getting them twisted in. No need for glueing and such. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> I assure you they're installed correctly. I've already uninstalled and reinstalled them once. I'm going to do it again tonight, but this time inspect the bulb. Make sure everything is in the correct location. I will update when I find out.
> 
> -I will add, these lights aren't that difficult to install. I've actually gotten pretty good at getting them twisted in. No need for glueing and such.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for saying this. We hate to say "we have no issue" but we understand it can be tricky while first looking at it. The amount of emails they are receiving with concerns about the install is a bit more than usual but we rather people know of what others have seen before purchasing so there is no surprises but with us personally we never had to tape glue or anything - holding them together locking always worked. That being said we are not downplaying or saying others are not having an issue but apologize.

For the bulb - you purchased 2? Email [email protected] - they have some questions for you that can better be answered through emails.

Thank you


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> I'd like to see some pictures  What are your thoughts on the deautokey LED high beams? Do you think they're better than the halogen? I've tried several cheap drop in led high beam bulbs and all produced a lot of light up close. But didn't throw any light down the highway like the halogens or HIDs did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


HID low beams










LED high beams


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks - the H7 high beams are insane - we have them in many Jetta and slowly being installed in a lot more Tiguan models - to better see it side by side:









I'll send it to the team so they can share it also. Can they tag you in any IG? Thanks


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The only adapters we have are ones with the slot on the side - the team will now include it with the kits so people can have backup if you want to glue/tape it for better control. In your opinion should the team include some strips of 3m foam tape or something? What are people finding to be the best solution to get a better grip when in the small spacing?
> 
> ...


anything outside of super glue will be too large to pop the metal clip and bulb into the headlight housing. its obviously not impossible, just a slight hassle. if expectations were managed, it wouldn't have been such a frustrating surprise. it seems like you are trying to get this across in your latest posts.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mattchow said:


> anything outside of super glue will be too large to pop the metal clip and bulb into the headlight housing. its obviously not impossible, just a slight hassle. if expectations were managed, it wouldn't have been such a frustrating surprise. it seems like you are trying to get this across in your latest posts.


Every person is different. We have people say it was easy after reading this post and others say it was more difficult so we never want to say one thing or the other as every person that does an install is going to have different experiences and that is all we were really trying to convey. We are sorry if it ever sounded like we were trying to downplay anyone's feedback.

Knowing that people find it easier to connect the adapter/bulb while installing the team will now include the adapter with the opening so people can use that or the OEM as a backup.

Thank you everyone for your feedback and making this an amazing thread - we do appreciate it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jono119 said:


> I didnt have any issues installing.
> 
> I just used some needle nose pliers and flattened the tabs a little bit and put everything together. No issues and love the difference it makes compared to the halogens.


Yes check it out here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-HID-kit&p=111945185&viewfull=1#post111945185

listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Can they tag you in any IG? Thanks


Sure, no problem


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Got mine installed over the weekend. 

The h7 bracket thing is a pain

The extra ones that deautoled provided didn’t seem to fit. Ended up using the OEM ones and had to bend/flatten one of the small prong that goes inside the h7 bulb.

I ended up using small part of scotch tape and taping the adapter to the bulb. 

Then that allowed me to align it right. Then I pushed on the edges of the adapter while pushing bulb in to create pressure and twist in. Took a few tries but it worked. 

Pic is on a back road to Target, that has no other lights. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks - the H7 high beams are insane - we have them in many Jetta and slowly being installed in a lot more Tiguan models - to better see it side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High and Low beam on at the same time? Tell me more! lol Maybe through Vag Com?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> High and Low beam on at the same time? Tell me more! lol Maybe through Vag Com?


Sorry for the confusion. It was simply to show low vs high and how much added light the high beam LEDs provide but incorrectly stated as low + high at same time. I'll let them know to change it so it just says Low beam vs High beam.
:thumbup:


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the write up. Just ordered. :thumbup:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I installed a set Monday and have the same issue. Had the bulbs in and out three times, same result. Drove up to my moms house after work today in the rain (about an hour), got flashed by oncoming traffic more times than I could keep track of. Had multiple cars flash brake lights and change lanes in front of me as well. Stopped by my shop on the way home and swapped back to the factory bulbs 




D3Audi said:


> Can someone post some pictures of their beam angle from about 10-15ft away from a flat wall? I want to compare them to see if my beam pattern is normal or not. I have been getting high beamed by other drivers a lot lately. So decided to check the beam pattern and I think I know why. On my left headlight there is a line at the top right of the beam pattern that slowly rises up (it makes the beam pattern not perfectly flat) and on the right side, there's a vertical line of glare. I'm thinking it might be my bulbs. I ordered these 6000k bulbs after the fact from deautoled since I bought the 5000k kit first. If I remember correctly the 5000k bulbs I had were perfect and had a crisp cut off. Last night I tried uninstalling the 6000k bulbs, and reinstalling them. And the beam pattern was the same which tells me the lights are installed correctly. I just want to be sure that this is not normal in the Tiguan reflectors before I contact Deautoled. It also seems my right bulb is a warmer color temperature than the left 🤦🏻*♂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

spitfire481 said:


> I installed a set Monday and have the same issue. Had the bulbs in and out three times, same result. Drove up to my moms house after work today in the rain (about an hour), got flashed by oncoming traffic more times than I could keep track of. Had multiple cars flash brake lights and change lanes in front of me as well. Stopped by my shop on the way home and swapped back to the factory bulbs


My issue actually turned out to be my low Beams themselves... Because they glared and I got high beamed with the halogens installed as well. The reflectors were scorched - I originally thought it was from the HID kit, but turns out it was from using an over-powered halogen... Lesson learned.. when it comes to halogen don't use anything brighter than the oem rated halogen.









And the cutoff was the same as my post you quoted, so the HIDs were actually working fine. 









Oddly enough, the LED low beam kit from them works like OEM. 

It sounds to me your kit was installed incorrectly or aimed too high. These bulbs are similar to oem. So as long as they're aimed correctly you should be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Most definitely seated correctly every time. Even went as far as shoving my snap on bore scope in there to make sure. One thing I just thought about though was possibly damaging the black coating during an install. I’ll have to check that tomorrow when I get to work. There was definitely some contact a few times working the bulbs into the opening. 

After watching your video and seeing what you posted, I may try the led kit. Very clean color and more than adequate light output. I’m fine with the halogen output, the color just ruins the car compared to the running light below it


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

spitfire481 said:


> I’m fine with the halogen output, the color just ruins the car compared to the running light below it


I have been reading these posts a lot lately and I decided to either replace the whole headlight with an aftermarket LED headlight or wait until one of the manufacturers design a replacement H7 LED or H7 HID headlight, which properly sits in the bracket and have the same beam pattern as the halogen. Maybe it will never happen, we will see. 
To be honest, as an engineer, I don't understand how manufacturers are not able to design and manufacture a proper replacement which fits flush, when it comes to the bracket. Suggesting to use glue or tape is ridiculous in my view, it is 2018 after all, maybe use 3D AutoCAD and a 3D printer when you design a replacement? 

I have replaced the halogen bulbs in my DRL (I have a low trim Tiguan), it was a plug and play and perfect fit exercise, and because the DRL and the low beam does not work at the same time, I am happy to have a LED white light during the day and a yellow-ish halogen light during the night with a proper beam pattern. It doesn't ruin the car in my view, I still see 80% of the cars on the road having halogen lights, so I will fit in with the majority during the night and with the minority during the day.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The install is a bit inconvenient. Would be nice if the bulb was actually customized to fit our vehicle or had some such adapter but doubt there's enough economy of scale to do that for every vehicle. Just free up an afternoon to do it in case you run into challenges. But once installed it pays off in spades. :thumbup: The halogens were horrible, especially in a low light with rain situation(pretty much 8 months of the year here in the Pacific Northwet).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> The install is a bit inconvenient. Would be nice if the bulb was actually customized to fit our vehicle or had some such adapter but doubt there's enough economy of scale to do that for every vehicle. Just free up an afternoon to do it in case you run into challenges. But once installed it pays off in spades. :thumbup: The halogens were horrible, especially in a low light with rain situation(pretty much 8 months of the year here in the Pacific Northwet).


Thank you - we were about to reply when we saw this. It is basically what we were going to say.



PeteC said:


> I have been reading these posts a lot lately and I decided to either replace the whole headlight with an aftermarket LED headlight or wait until one of the manufacturers design a replacement H7 LED or H7 HID headlight, which properly sits in the bracket and have the same beam pattern as the halogen. Maybe it will never happen, we will see.
> To be honest, as an engineer, I don't understand how manufacturers are not able to design and manufacture a proper replacement which fits flush, when it comes to the bracket. Suggesting to use glue to tape is ridiculous in my view, it is 2018 after all, maybe use 3D AutoCAD and a 3D printer when you design a replacement?
> 
> I have replaced the halogen bulbs in my DRL (I have a low trim Tiguan), it was a plug and play and perfect fit exercise, and because the DRL and the low beam does not work at the same time, I am happy to have a LED white light during the day and a yellow-ish halogen light during the night with a proper beam pattern. It doesn't ruin the car in my view, I still see 80% of the cars on the road having halogen lights, so I will fit in with the majority during the night and with the minority during the day.


We are really sorry to hear this. As you know it is much easier for people to post something negative vs positive. There are many people ruining this setup without issue and are 100% happy. But we want to address it as if this is how you feel you do not truly know our company and what we do offer.

We create products that work in the VW/AUDI and many times our LEDs are the only ones on the market that work 100%.

VW have made it more and more difficult for people to install aftermarket lighting. How many people had issues with other products? It is not unique to our product and you could see this issue with any bulb.

If you read D3.AUDI reply he says he is able to install our kit in a few seconds after doing it a few times so it is understandable that when you first are looking at any install it can be tricky.

Our LEDs are going to outperform the majority if not all bulbs on the market. They are going to provide more light without the glare. Yes, the adapter was turning the wrong way but is an easy fix and will be changed on new production run. We are human. It won't affect operation or how the product works.


We are modest and are not bragging but want to share the many products we offer that cannot be found anywhere. Without our product people simply would not be able to replace their bulbs:
-Brake/tail that have high contrast and can be seen in direct sun light
-Our license plates/resistor setup is one of the few that works error free and why we have seen many other companies remove their MK7 license plates due to them causing errors in the new MK7 models.
-Our 7440 reverse were the ONLY error free model for the OEM MK6 Housing
-Our 3157 brake/tail in the 2014 Jeep is the only error free model on the market
-Error free side markers for the mk6 gti / and city LEDs 2 LEDs that always cause errors otherwise
-The 7440 shorter custom rear turns for the MK6 GTI/Golf Tails are bright in direct sun light and can fit in the smaller euro tail housing
-Error free LEDs for the euro tails for the MK6 Euro Tails
-Error Free reverse in the 2014 MK6 Jetta model (only 1 specific custom setup that we ever saw work 100% error free)
-Recently launched error free reverse LEDs in the Audi Q7
-The pwy24w Front Turns for Halogen/reflector housing headlights for the MK7 GTI/GOLF - We have the ONLY model that is bright and actually fits in the housing. This is our own custom made design.
-PCB board footwells/sun visors for Audi models. We have 3 different models out and they all work with the MFD (mutli-function display) dim when car door is open etc. We have a similar setup for the MK7.

& stay tuned for a lot of new LEDs we have coming out in 2018 - the plug and play front/rear footwell LEDs. Sold out before even making it to our website or advertised on any forums.  We know people will appreciate this product.
New front turn signals for a BMW motorcycle - custom made to be darker amber and error free - nothing like this is on the market.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

socialD said:


> The install is a bit inconvenient. Would be nice if the bulb was actually customized to fit our vehicle or had some such adapter but doubt there's enough economy of scale to do that for every vehicle. Just free up an afternoon to do it in case you run into challenges. But once installed it pays off in spades. :thumbup: The halogens were horrible, especially in a low light with rain situation(pretty much 8 months of the year here in the Pacific Northwet).


Couldn't agree more. I'm very happy with my lighting upgrades, LED fogs, LED high beams and HID low beams. No issues with oncoming drivers so far and visibility is incredible. Highly recommend!


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

socialD said:


> Would be nice if the bulb was actually customized to fit our vehicle or had some such adapter but doubt there's enough economy of scale to do that for every vehicle.


What do you mean? It is a standard H7 socket in the halogen headlight using a standard H7 headlight bulb. What customization? It should have been designed correctly in the first place.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are really sorry to hear this. As you know it is much easier for people to post something negative vs positive.


I am not sure I understand this comment. I am not even sure why are you replying to me, my comment was not directed at you. But my advice: don't be sorry. Own your products, whether it is flawless or not and be ready to take some criticism. Take it with a good intention to make your products even better. Don't take is as an attack and fight back. That is bad customer service.




deAutoLED.com said:


> VW have made it more and more difficult for people to install aftermarket lighting.


By how? By using a standard H7 socket and standard H7 halogen bulbs like MANY other car manufacturers?




deAutoLED.com said:


> We are modest and are not bragging but want to share the many products we offer that cannot be found anywhere. Without our product people simply would not be able to replace their bulbs:
> -Brake/tail that have high contrast and can be seen in direct sun light
> -Our license plates/resistor setup is one of the few that works error free and why we have seen many other companies remove their MK7 license plates due to them causing errors in the new MK7 models.
> -Our 7440 reverse were the ONLY error free model for the OEM MK6 Housing
> ...


Thanks, but I do not own any of these vehicles you mentioned above and I'd like to highlight the fact that this is a VW Tiguan specific forum. Are we cool?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'm very happy with my lighting upgrades, LED fogs, LED high beams and HID low beams. No issues with oncoming drivers so far and visibility is incredible. Highly recommend!


Thank you - we really appreciate your feedback. 



PeteC said:


> I am not sure I understand this comment. I am not even sure why are you replying to me, my comment was not directed at you. But my advice: don't be sorry. Own your products, whether it is flawless or not and be ready to take some criticism. Take it with a good intention to make your products even better. Don't take is as an attack and fight back. That is bad customer service.
> 
> Thanks, but I do not own any of these vehicles you mentioned above and I'd like to highlight the fact that this is a VW Tiguan specific forum. Are we cool?


This thread is basically about a product we offer - H7RC HID Kit and you were asking questions about the fitment and our product. But it isn't about criticism and it is more about trying to help explain our brand and product more due to the reply you posted about us specifically. 



PeteC said:


> By how? By using a standard H7 socket and standard H7 halogen bulbs like MANY other car manufacturers?


VW doesn't always use a regular H7 adapter and some Tiguan models require a special adapter. The good news is that the NEW 2018 Tiguan uses a regular H7 adapter and our product has no problem fitting and locking into place as many have said the install is easier once they are doing the install for awhile and get use to the spacing. And a part you skipped over and would like to repeat is another member said he is able to install our kit in seconds after installing our kit a few times for DIY/Reviews he created and many other members have our HID/LED kits installed without any issues so we feel in your LAST reply you were ignoring some of the positive feedback and facts when you said "I don't understand how manufacturers are not able to design and manufacture a proper replacement which fits flush" and was simply replying to better explain our product in general and what we offer.

To get back on topic of the Tiguan here is a review of our LED kit which is slightly easier to install vs our HID H7RC kit. While not as bright as our HID it is brighter than a halogen:

*Listing:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*Review:*



D3Audi said:


> I've been getting a lot of direct messages on Instagram with questions about what LED bulbs I'm running in my Tiguan. (Yes I have an Instagram for my Tiguan, don't judge. It's @D3.Adk) So I'm making this thread to have a place to discuss DeAutoLEDs products since there seems to be a lot of questions about them.
> 
> I've already had their new LED low beam kit installed for a month and my review for that can be seen here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8920041#/topics/8920041?page=5
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

PeteC said:


> By how? By using a standard H7 socket and standard H7 halogen bulbs like MANY other car manufacturers?


Wrong. 

VW has purposely used the hardest low beam socket they could find. Tbh I think it's because they want people to bring the car to the dealer for headlight changes. 

Even changing the halogens is difficult in this car. Take a look at the low beam socket and the high beam socket. Both are H7. The high beam just clips into place and takes all of three seconds. but for the low beam you need to put the halogen in this adapter and twist it into place. Way over complicated. 

No reason why VW couldn't have put a standard H11 bulb in the low beam, aside from the fact that then it'd be easy to replace. Which they don't want. VW is to blame. 

Thankfully DeAutoLED has worked with their customers in creating a kit that works with these stupid adapters. Any other aftermarket LEDs/HIDs and you're completely SOL. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Installed the HID kit today and it looks awesome. Took me almost 2 hours to install but super glue really does help. For me it would be impossible to line up the bulb and clip without glue. Definitely worth the time.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Wrong.
> 
> VW has purposely used the hardest low beam socket they could find. Tbh I think it's because they want people to bring the car to the dealer for headlight changes.
> 
> ...


I don't know mate. I have this car for a month now, but so far I have replaced the halogen low beam bulbs twice with another halogen bulbs (Phillips and Osram). In both cases the removal and the installation was easy, twist/turn and pull out, plug in and twist/turn, and the bulbs are clicking in, no fiddle, no play, no need of electrical tape or superglue. Few minutes for each. I haven't checked the high beam yet though.
I am not sure what adapter are you talking about, but I will check again tonight. 

Don't misunderstand me, I am very keen to replace the halogens with LED or HID aftermarket, especially after watching all your posts and videos and I also understand that deautoLED product is one of the best option on the market. But the fact that you need to use electrical tape or superglue, is a bit "nonsense" and I am only questioning that why the aftermarket bulbs cannot be installed in the same easy way as non-OEM halogen bulbs like the ones from Phillips or Osram. It has to do with the design somehow, hasn't it?


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

PeteC said:


> I don't know mate. I have this car for a month now, but so far I have replaced the halogen low beam bulbs twice with another halogen bulbs (Phillips and Osram). In both cases the removal and the installation was easy, twist/turn and pull out, plug in and twist/turn, and the bulbs are clicking in, no fiddle, no play, no need of electrical tape or superglue. Few minutes for each. I haven't checked the high beam yet though.
> I am not sure what adapter are you talking about, but I will check again tonight.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I am very keen to replace the halogens with LED or HID aftermarket, especially after watching all your posts and videos and I also understand that deautoLED product is one of the best option on the market. But the fact that you need to use electrical tape or superglue, is a bit "nonsense" and I am only questioning that why the aftermarket bulbs cannot be installed in the same easy way as non-OEM halogen bulbs like the ones from Phillips or Osram. It has to do with the design somehow, hasn't it?




Hey Pete. Replacing the halogens with another halogen bulb is super easy. The HID kit is different. There is nothing for the bulb to clip on to. You either have to have amazing skills with your fingers to hold both in place while twisting, remove the headlights or use super glue to keep the bulb on the clip. I would have gladly paid more if there was an option for some sort of plastic clip that held the bulb firmly in place like the OEM clip.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

PeteC said:


> I don't know mate. I have this car for a month now, but so far I have replaced the halogen low beam bulbs twice with another halogen bulbs (Phillips and Osram). In both cases the removal and the installation was easy, twist/turn and pull out, plug in and twist/turn, and the bulbs are clicking in, no fiddle, no play, no need of electrical tape or superglue. Few minutes for each. I haven't checked the high beam yet though.
> I am not sure what adapter are you talking about, but I will check again tonight.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I am very keen to replace the halogens with LED or HID aftermarket, especially after watching all your posts and videos and I also understand that deautoLED product is one of the best option on the market. But the fact that you need to use electrical tape or superglue, is a bit "nonsense" and I am only questioning that why the aftermarket bulbs cannot be installed in the same easy way as non-OEM halogen bulbs like the ones from Phillips or Osram. It has to do with the design somehow, hasn't it?


oh I see what you mean. It's still a weird design for low beam sockets. It's one of the most complicated halogen low beam socket designs I've ever seen actually. So when going aftermarket it just further complicates it. Not much you can do about it. With the way the socket is designed it would probably be difficult to make an adapter that works identical to oem. 

And seriously check the H7 high beams. They just pop in and out. Super easy to change even an LED or HID bulb in them. No reason the low beams can't be the same. Typical VW.

With the HIDs I suppose Deautoled could make an adapter that holds the retainer to the bulb like the halogen bulb. Even so, it's a little difficult to keep it together when inserting but once you get it seated it just twists in. Some super glue on the bulb would definitely help a lot so I see that's why they're saying it. I didn't use superglue when I had mine installed though.

In my experience, their LED kit is much more easier to install in the Tiguan low beams. You insert the retainer and bulb base first. Then the bulb twists in after. (Although I've heard it's more difficult with their metal adapters but I can't comment on those as I haven't tried them) once you get the bulb seated in the socket, it's not going anywhere until you remove it. 

Dealing with aftermarket stuff requires patience. Nothing is gonna be perfect, especially when VW makes the most complicated low beam sockets. (seriously it should've just been an H11 twist bulb or something similar) 

All aftermarket things are this way. Installed an aftermarket trailer hitch on the Tiguan the other day. Had to cut into the bumper to make it fit (not a big deal), then went to attach it to the frame rails and there was so much undercoating that it wouldn't seat on the bolts. So I had to scrape some undercoating off. Then the bolts wouldn't thread. Eventually got them though several tries later. What was supposed to be an hour job took 5 hours. But it is what it is. It's aftermarket. Now that it's installed I'm happy with it. Same goes with the bulbs. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered a set of the low beam LED’s to try. If anyone wants a deal on the low beam hid kit to try message me. Only installed for a few days


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your posts and support! 

We really want to help allow people to understand everything better as once you install our kit it will be great and that should be the focus - this will work and look good when you take your time to install.

When working in the small are you have to attach the metal adapter on the HID bulb and it is loose - holding adapter to bulb while locking into place works but many are having issues with this and why people are using other methods like glue to attach these parts for an easier install. It is NOT necessary and many can install without using this method.

For the LED - the design has changed and is easier to install without unlocking.

We feel we currently offer one of the best solution for reflector headlights.

:thumbup:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I build 2k+ hp racecars for a living but can’t get a damn lightbulb in a socket lol. Doesn’t help my hands are large. I’m going to pull the headlights and do it on the bench when I get time. I have the new style LED’s now. The metal retainer, even when fully seated has some play in it. Then when you insert the bulb, you have to rotate the opposite direction to seat it, which always disengages the metal retainer from the housing. I really need to insert the whole assembly as one unit, then snug up the t20 torx screws to take up the play.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

spitfire481 said:


> I build 2k+ hp racecars for a living but can’t get a damn lightbulb in a socket lol. Doesn’t help my hands are large. I’m going to pull the headlights and do it on the bench when I get time. I have the new style LED’s now. The metal retainer, even when fully seated has some play in it. Then when you insert the bulb, you have to rotate the opposite direction to seat it, which always disengages the metal retainer from the housing. I really need to insert the whole assembly as one unit, then snug up the t20 torx screws to take up the play.


Please keep us updated!

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Deautoled, maybe post a video on the step by step with the LED bulb? I know there were updates made post the OP. There is only a small wiggle room to remove the low beams.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> Deautoled, maybe post a video on the step by step with the LED bulb? I know there were updates made post the OP. There is only a small wiggle room to remove the low beams.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi, this LED bulb DIY should help you with your install - very similar to the MK6 JETTA:





Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I installed the deAutoKey High Beam LEDs today. Also a great difference over the halogens. I didn't need the metal brackets for the installation. This was much simpler to install than the low beams. Also, the driver and wires fit right into the housing so it's not exposed to the elements.


----------



## RubixMKIIgti (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok perhaps Im doing this all wrong... But it seems my adaptor is quite different than the one Im seeing posted here in this thread. 2017 Tiguan for the record, don't know the build date off hand. 









So how does this all go together? Can someone enlighten me on this? Im pretty close to abandoning ship at this point.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RubixMKIIgti - yes the 2017 is different - we have the no-tap adapters for HID included:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

or you need this Tiguan LED for reflectors
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


This is the 2018 & 2009-2011 LED kit that includes a different resistor (blame VW for all these variations):
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

We are not sure what kit you purchased but if you email [email protected] they can help you

Thank you


----------



## RubixMKIIgti (Dec 11, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> RubixMKIIgti - yes the 2017 is different - we have the no-tap adapters for HID included:
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit
> 
> or you need this Tiguan LED for reflectors
> ...


All that is well and good but I'm gonna need a step by step guide or something to get me through this. I'm a moron with this stuff. I guess I'll try that support email.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RubixMKIIgti said:


> All that is well and good but I'm gonna need a step by step guide or something to get me through this. I'm a moron with this stuff. I guess I'll try that support email.


Ok we understand. Do you see the no-tap adapters. Place the bulb on top and then install wire so the no-taps are together with the no-taps. It will be loose until you lock it into the housing.

See this video it shows the no-taps - this person glued it so it is easier to install but not necessary just hold them:





There is no DIY guide on this but the team could probably help explain it. There should also be a paper that explains how they work and how they are polarized also.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Tiguan LED for reflectors
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

Are these a new product from you? I installed your HID low beam kit, is the LED kit better?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

RubixMKIIgti said:


> Im pretty close to abandoning ship at this point.


I almost gave up too, hang in there, it'll be worth it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Tiguan LED for reflectors
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat
> 
> Are these a new product from you? I installed your HID low beam kit, is the LED kit better?





Row1Rich said:


> I almost gave up too, hang in there, it'll be worth it.


Yes - it is the nature of aftermarket but will all come together & once it is done it is worth the time.

LEDs are BRIGHT and way brighter than halogens but not as bright as HIDs so it is preference.

We have many happy people running the LED setup. The LED setup for the 2012-17 is easier as it is all built in adapters - found here - so there is no adapters/ballast to deal with but again not as bright - many like the HID for their brightness:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

SocialD makes a great point.

The Tiguan 2018+ does NOT require the above link - this only pertains to people with the 2012-2017 models.

*For LED 2018+ that is here:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*AND HID 2018+:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

It is a different setup.


We hope this clears up confusion.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

RubixMKIIgti said:


> Ok perhaps Im doing this all wrong... But it seems my adaptor is quite different than the one Im seeing posted here in this thread. 2017 Tiguan for the record, don't know the build date off hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah you’re in the wrong forum so this walk thru doesn’t really apply. This thread for your generation has some pics but didn’t turn up a full walk thru.
[url]https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/7488105?page=4


----------



## RubixMKIIgti (Dec 11, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> I almost gave up too, hang in there, it'll be worth it.


Ha. Thanks. I just can't stand the halogens at night. I'm not old but my eyes need the light at night now. And to be honest the car needs the HIDs to look the part.


----------



## RubixMKIIgti (Dec 11, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok we understand. Do you see the no-tap adapters. Place the bulb on top and then install wire so the no-taps are together with the no-taps. It will be loose until you lock it into the housing.
> 
> See this video it shows the no-taps - this person glued it so it is easier to install but not necessary just hold them:
> 
> ...


The first part of that video was helpful. Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Tiguan LED for reflectors
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat
> 
> Are these a new product from you? I installed your HID low beam kit, is the LED kit better?





RubixMKIIgti said:


> The first part of that video was helpful. Thanks.


Please keep us updated.

Thanks


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> LEDs are BRIGHT and way brighter than halogens but not as bright as HIDs so it is preference.


Well, I like the HID's a lot, I'll be sticking with them.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Well, I like the HID's a lot, I'll be sticking with them.


:thumbup: thanks for the feedback. We appreciate it.

We offer a lot of features that many don't even think about when looking at the cheapie HID kits on amazon/ebay and then contact us asking if our kit will have the same issue. The answer is NO.

Thinnest ballast
No coding / NO shutting off DRLs to make the kit work / NO relays required - we see many companies telling you that you have to modify or add a relay to make their kit work
Thick braided wires on bulbs and HID kit
Plug & Play
No errors
No radio interference
No issues with glare
UV coated to protect your reflectors
Ignites quickly in extreme hot and cold weather

With winter approaching we will receive emails almost daily of people saying their HID kits from competitors are not starting-up in the colder weather when there is less voltage going through the battery/wires.


----------



## magogliati (Sep 5, 2016)

Are these the LED headlights for the MK7 or different bulbs?



deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks - it looks amazing! Can we share the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

magogliati said:


> Are these the LED headlights for the MK7 or different bulbs?


LEDs are different. 

*for Tiguan models 2009-2011 and the 2018 model you need these:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*So if you have the 2012-2017 model you need this kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

And this is the *H7RC HID kit* - you can choose the model you need on the drop down by the year of your car - it varies but we include everything you need:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Thanks for the question


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

*How to install Xenon bulbs?*

I ordered xenon bulbs from deautokey and thought they were plug and play. This doesn’t seem to be the case and I’m unable to find a tutorial video to install on a 2018 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Install for deAutoKey H7RC HID kit


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

socialD said:


> Install for deAutoKey H7RC HID kit


Ok thanks. I did not realize these were this complicated. Are there bulbs that are actually plug and play that have a true white/blue/bright light that are compatible with the 2018 Tiguan? The others I saw on the website looked like they were kits or something that required altering wiring like the tutorial you showed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Aside from cutting the dust cover, that is considered plug and play. Pretty standard for any hid install. All it really is doing is replacing the bulb, and plugging the oem connector into an adapter essentially. The hardest part is just getting the bulb into place.
Their LED is a little simpler as you can shove everything into the housing.


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

socialD said:


> Aside from cutting the dust cover, that is considered plug and play. Pretty standard for any hid install. All it really is doing is replacing the bulb, and plugging the oem connector into an adapter essentially. The hardest part is just getting the bulb into place.
> Their LED is a little simpler as you can shove everything into the housing.


Ok thanks. I think I will return and go for LED then as I do not want to cut anything or make changes like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The LEDs are only a little easier. Still doing most of the same work.
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

taylorb said:


> I ordered xenon bulbs from deautokey and thought they were plug and play. This doesn’t seem to be the case and I’m unable to find a tutorial video to install on a 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





taylorb said:


> Ok thanks. I think I will return and go for LED then as I do not want to cut anything or make changes like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





socialD said:


> The LEDs are only a little easier. Still doing most of the same work.
> http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


Thanks for helping socialD! We appreciate it!

The LED DIY:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOIBrDxfOc


taylorb - these are plug and play but let us explain further - plug and play means that once you install this they act just like OEM meaning: ignite with coming home feature, low voltage, works with DRLs when many HID kits need you to code. This is a very simple no hassle HID kit vs others that have issues.

Plug and play does not refer to the install process and you must cut a hole in dust cap with any HID kit to run wires. The LED we have might be able to fit in the housing but sometimes you cannot and have to cut hole also for wires so we are not trying to guarantee this is possible on all car models.


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

Whenever I have installed HID's into a car I have always used a wiring harness to install it.

Does the deAutoKey H7RC HID kit require a wiring harness to install it?

I was going through socialD's instructions but it looks like it was just plugged into the original connectors.

I was also wondering how the deAutoKey HID kit handles the Auto Start/Stop.

Any help is appreciated.

I plan on getting the HID kit for the low beams and the LED kit for the high beams.

BTW i tried to do a search but did not find the answers I was looking for.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> Whenever I have installed HID's into a car I have always used a wiring harness to install it.
> 
> Does the deAutoKey H7RC HID kit require a wiring harness to install it?
> 
> ...


the H7RC kit uses the factory connectors, but it does have everything needed already wired up and ready to be plugged in.

i ran the H7RC kit on my 18 Tig, the start/stop feature had absolutely no effect on the light output, didnt matter if the car was shutting down or starting up. the headlights were always on and never reduced in output.

after having 3 other kits and LEDs, i will always go with deAutoKey products. best bang for your buck IMO...

im actually ordering LEDs right now for my 19 Atlas and 17 GLI as i type this hahaha


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the H7RC kit uses the factory connectors, but it does have everything needed already wired up and ready to be plugged in.
> 
> i ran the H7RC kit on my 18 Tig, the start/stop feature had absolutely no effect on the light output, didnt matter if the car was shutting down or starting up. the headlights were always on and never reduced in output.
> 
> ...


Well that answers that, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## shep1.8T (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anyone have the factory part numbers for the rubber dust cover and the clips? I was thinking I might like to have some spares, and to drill the holes and deal with the tab issue ahead of time, before starting this.


----------



## shep1.8T (Jul 12, 2004)

1TO-941-607-D is the part number for the dust cover.

I have emailed a few parts places, and it appears that the H7 bulb retainer comes as part of the headlamp itself, and not able to be ordered at this time separately. 

I guess in would think twice before choosing to superglue it to the HID lighbulb if you desire to go back to stock, or ever have problems with the HID bulb.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

*H7 Deautokey kit*

Just bought a 2020 Tiguan SEL. Ridiculous this car has digital cockpit, but halogen headlights. Anyway, has anyone had success getting the bulbs installed without removing the bumper and headlights? I’ve been fighting it all morning now and have to walk away for a minute. Any advice would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I got in there with a small torx and loosened the screws that hold the bulb, it was easy to install then. Afterwards I just re tightened the screws.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

WISVW said:


> I got in there with a small torx and loosened the screws that hold the bulb, it was easy to install then. Afterwards I just re tightened the screws.


The bulb, or the whole housing? That’s where I’m at. I’m ready to remove the bumper like I did in my Alltrack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

the headlight assembly does not have to be out to replace just the bulbs. pop the hood and remove the circular rubber covers off the back and you have access to the high and low beams from directly behind the headlight assy.

now, you might find the angle makes it tricky to get decent leverage on the bulb. take your time and try not to force it too much. like others have done, you can also find your way to the screw that holds the base of the bulb to the receptacle, you can loosen it to make life easier getting it out and back in.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

blueimp said:


> the headlight assembly does not have to be out to replace just the bulbs. pop the hood and remove the circular rubber covers off the back and you have access to the high and low beams from directly behind the headlight assy.
> 
> now, you might find the angle makes it tricky to get decent leverage on the bulb. take your time and try not to force it too much. like others have done, you can also find your way to the screw that holds the base of the bulb to the receptacle, you can loosen it to make life easier getting it out and back in.


Yeah. There’s absolutely no way anyone with large hands is getting that in. I’ve been doing this since 11am. I took it to a shop down the street and he couldn’t do it. I appreciate the help, but I give up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> Just bought a 2020 Tiguan SEL. Ridiculous this car has digital cockpit, but halogen headlights. Anyway, has anyone had success getting the bulbs installed without removing the bumper and headlights? I’ve been fighting it all morning now and have to walk away for a minute. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, faces the same problem with mine. Quit after 30mins... decided to take off the bumper and I was done in an hour. Pretty much easier to take off...


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

DaveEd83 said:


> Hi, faces the same problem with mine. Quit after 30mins... decided to take off the bumper and I was done in an hour. Pretty much easier to take off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you removed, did you have to disconnect all the parking sensors, or was there enough play in the wires? Also, did you jack it up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Jadams871 said:


> The bulb, or the whole housing? That’s where I’m at. I’m ready to remove the bumper like I did in my Alltrack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is 2 small torx screws that hold in the bulb itself.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> When you removed, did you have to disconnect all the parking sensors, or was there enough play in the wires? Also, did you jack it up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine does not have parking sensors, the only thing I had to disconnect was the front assist sensor. Didn’t need to jack it up.

Hope that helps


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

DaveEd83 said:


> Mine does not have parking sensors, the only thing I had to disconnect was the front assist sensor. Didn’t need to jack it up.
> 
> Hope that helps


It does, thanks a lot. I’m going to try that tomorrow morning. How big is the difference between them and the stock H 7’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

WISVW said:


> I got in there with a small torx and loosened the screws that hold the bulb, it was easy to install then. Afterwards I just re tightened the screws.


Any idea what size torx? T20 maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Jadams871 said:


> Any idea what size torx? T20 maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure unfortunately, it was a multiple torx set up, like allen wrenches, but it worked great!


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jadams871 said:


> When you removed, did you have to disconnect all the parking sensors, or was there enough play in the wires? Also, did you jack it up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to have any kind of tutorial about removing the bumper? I’ve watched YouTube vids, but none really show what to do where the bumper meets the fender and wheel well. I can’t get it free, and I’m pulling really hard. So hard that I’m scared I may break it. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

